# MILAN ★ WHEN ITALY MEETS THE WORLD



## IThomas

Milan is the capital city of Lombardy Region (10 million people). The city proper has a population of about 3.5 million, while its metro area is one of the largest in the EU and is first in Italia with an estimated population of 8 million, that is part of the so-called Blue Banana.

Milan was founded by the Insubres, as Mediolanum (400 BC). The city was later conquered by the Romans, becoming the capital of the Western Roman Empire. During the Middle Ages, Milan flourished as a commercial and banking center. In the course of centuries, it has been alternatively dominated by France, Habsburg Spain, and Austria, until when in 1859 the city was eventually annexed by the new Kingdom of Italy. During the early 1900s, Milan led the industrialization process of the young nation, being at the very center of the economic, social and political debate. Badly affected by the World War II devastations, and after a harsh Nazi occupation, the city became the main centre of the Italian Resistance. In post-war years, the city enjoyed a prolonged economic boom.

Milan is the main industrial, commercial and financial center of Italy and a leading global city. Its business district hosts Borsa Italiana (Italy's main stock exchange) and headquarters of largest national and international banks and companies. Milan is a world fashion and design capital city. It has important museums, theatres and landmarks, numerous cultural institutions and universities. The city is also well known for several international events and fairs, including Milan Fashion Week and the Milan Furniture Fair, the largest of its kind in the world, and will host the 2015 Universal Exposition. Milan is home to two of the world's major football teams, A.C. Milan and F.C. Internazionale Milano.​


----------



## IThomas

GENERAL OVERVIEW: FROM DUOMO TO PORTA NUOVA BY NIGHT

Starting from the Duomo, passing through Milano Centrale Station Railway and Pirelli Tower, arrived to Porta Nuova Business District. This new part of the city now is under construction. The project, includes several modern high rise buildings, cultural centres, and a large city park. As a result of these developments, the Porta Nuova district will ideally merge with the bordering Centro Direzionale di Milano, the oldest business district of Milan that is characterized by 1950s-1960s towers, many of which dedicated to government offices and other major public and private companies.

This project effects areas from the neighborhoods of Isola, Varesine and Porta Garibaldi. Construction started in 2009, with completion planned in 2014.The project involves the work of noted architects such as Cesar Pelli, Stefano Boeri and Nicholas Grimshaw. The redevelopment area extends from Porta Garibaldi Station Railway to Piazza della Repubblica and from Porta Nuova to Lombardy Region Tower. 

In the project there are skyscrapers like: Unicredit Tower (231 metres), it is the tallest building in Italy in this moment. Is eighth in the ranking Emporis 2012, that rewards skyscrapers for excellence in their aesthetic and functional design. It has been pointed out that the nearby Palazzo Lombardia, at 161 metres, is still the tallest building in Italy as judged by its highest usable floor. The Unicredit Tower's height includes a dramatic spire of approximately 84 metres. The spire's LED lights can change colour in particular days like the flag of Italy's colours during the Italian national day Festa della Repubblica.

Other curious skyscraper will be the Vertical Forest Towers (119 and 85 meters) that host more than 900 trees on the facades. Each tower will house trees between three and six meters which will help mitigate smog and produce oxygen. It is also used to moderate temperatures in the building in the winter and summer. The plants also attenuate noise. The design was tested in a wind tunnel to ensure the trees would not topple from gusts of wind. Botanists and horticulturalists were consulted by the engineering team to ensure that the structure could bear the load imposed by the plants. The steel-reinforced concrete balconies were designed to be 28 cm thick, with 1.30 metre parapets.

_This is just a little beginning..._​

Il nuovo profilo della città di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


La magia di Milano durante l'ora blu di questa domenica di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Goodnight Milano di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Panorama dalla Montagnetta di San Siro di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Milano from Bosco Verticale Tower di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Milano from Bosco Verticale Tower di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Milano from Bosco Verticale Tower di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Milano from Bosco Verticale Tower di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Il belvedere più alto d'Italia di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Il belvedere più alto d'Italia di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Il belvedere più alto d'Italia di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Il vento sopra la Pelli Tower di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr​


----------



## Japanac

Wow, night shoots and skyscrapers are awsome! :applause:


----------



## BringMe

Another excellent and perfect thread Thomas! keep them coming! :cheers:


----------



## ArtZ

Excellent thread and amazing photos. Thank You, IThomas!:cheers:


----------



## IThomas

CITY LIFE DISTRICT: LIVE, WORK, DO SHOPPING AND HAVE FUN








A city within the city. At the centre of CityLife is the Business & Shopping District that encompasses the three office towers and a shopping area with over 100 quality shops and services. This is the heart of CityLife and contributes, along with the park, the residences and the two cultural centres in the area, to making CityLife a new “centre” for the entire city. And those who live, work or spend their leisure time in the CityLife area will be also able to enjoy a rich and diverse selection of restaurants, bars, shops and quality consumer and business services.








*The Business District*
Is made up of three towers designed by Arata Isozaki, Zaha Hadid and Daniel Libeskind; three outstandingly iconic buildings that enhance the new area and the whole city skyline. They form an office district able to accommodate from 9 to 10 thousand people, over a total of approximately 130,000 m2 GLA. Three eco-sustainable buildings that confirm the “green” approach of the entire CityLife project, a totally pedestrian area with zero emissions. The towers have been designed to ensure maximum efficiency and reduced energy costs and are immersed in the large 170,000 m2 CityLife public park.








The tower designed by the Japanese architect Arata Isozaki (with Andrea Maffei Architects) is one of Italy’s tallest buildings. Its 50 floors, 46 of which for use as office space, can accommodate up to 3,800 people, over a total floor space of about 53,000 m2 (GLA). Inspired by Brancusi's Endless Column, it is a metaphor for a building stretching limitlessly towards the sky. Characterised by extreme flexibility in the floor plan modules for work spaces and completely illuminated by natural light, the building also enjoys panoramic views of incredible charm. A two-level entrance lobby directly links Torre Isozaki to the central square of CityLife and to the new Tre Torri M5 metro station. Torre Isozaki has been pre-certified LEED Gold.








Hadid Tower is one of the three tall buildings that make the square in the centre of CityLife so unmistakable. Designed by Zaha Hadid, the building features a dynamic vertical twisting motion that enhances the perception and views of its urban surroundings. At the foot of the tower is a shopping area with covered walkways connected to the metro station. The Tower has 44 floors, 39 of which are destined to provide high-level executive functions over a total floor space of about 45,000 m2 (GLA) and able to accommodate approximately 3,200 people. The building is also characterised by a high level of efficiency, great attention to internal environmental comfort as well as a focus on containing energy costs. The building has an underground car park for around 380 vehicles. Torre Hadid has been pre-certified LEED Gold.








The tower designed by Daniel Libeskind has been conceived as part of an ideal sphere that surrounds Piazza Tre Torri. With about 30,000 m2 (GLA) for use as office space, it will accommodate around 2,000 people. Characterised by a marked iconic feel of its curved shape, the Torre Libeskind, along with the other two office towers, completes the CityLife Business District. It, too, is directly connected, via the two-level lobby, to the shopping mall and covered walkways of the new Tre Torri M5 metro station, located in the central square.








*The Shopping District*
An extensive and innovative area devoted to shopping and services located at the foot of the three towers and in connection with the new M5 metro station.

Organised on multiple levels, over an area of about 20,000 m2 (GLA), it provides a unique combination of historical memory and vision of the future, with around 100 shops, ranging from the traditional Milanese artisans to most innovative and prestigious brands. It forsees a rich and complete offer, from clothing to household goods, technology products and restaurants to services, including neighbourhood shops, medium-sized stores and a selection of bars and restaurants overlooking the square.

The shoppers will be CityLife inhabitants, as well as the other residents of the neighbourhood, but also those who work and visit the office towers on a daily basis, as well as the companies already spread around the district. To these will be added the diverse range of people living and working in the Fiera neighbourhood and passing through CityLife, and those visiting the park, the Museum of Contemporary Art, shops, restaurants and bars. Between 13,000 and 14,000 people will live and work in the CityLife area and gravitate towards the Shopping area, along with the large number of residents in the neighbouring areas, visitors and those attending the nearby 18,000-seat capacity Fiera Congress Centre. 

The City Life shopping area is divided into three sectors, each focused on meeting the needs of different types of users: the gallery around Piazza Tre Torri, with upscale and most innovative brands; the gallery at the level of the lower square, with a mix of everyday shops and services and the two external squares where there is a range of bars and restaurants.

*The Living District*
Living in one of the CityLife Residences means choosing a strategic position in Milan. The Residences are located in the heart of the city, in the centre of the historic Fiera Campionaria area, immersed in a park of 160,000 square metres, one of Europe’s largest pedestrianized zones. Served by the new MM5 metro line, they also benefit from a futuristic urban planning system and secure underground parking as well as an extensive system of shops and other services. They represent an unmissable opportunity for anyone looking for a home that is also an investment that will grow in value over time.

All of the solutions have been designed according to the most rigorous environmental and ecological criteria, from two-room apartments to large family homes. Representative companies of the excellence of Made in Italy design have also contributed to the project. These are homes of great prestige and surprising beauty, extremely luminous and easily adaptable to a wide range living requirements. Whether a two-room apartment or a penthouse, they are the right choice for those wishing to make an advantageous real estate investment, those planning to buy a luxury apartment and those looking for a prestigious penthouse to buy in the Fiera area of Milan. The Hadid Residences are situated in the southeast part while the Libeskind Residences are located in the southwest sector. 















































































































































The Libeskind Residences are in the centre of Milan, in the heart of the historic Fiera di Milano area, on the west side of the new CityLife complex. To the east and north they look onto the public park and are bordered on the south by Via Spinola and on the west by Viale Berengario. Eight different buildings of between 4 and 13 floors laid out on a classic courtyard model, segmented and recomposed to create an open plan that places each building in a harmonic relationship with the others and the surroundings. Each building is unique and unrepeatable.

The apartments are all different in terms of size, exposure and layout. The choice is between two-room or larger family apartments, and high-ceilinged penthouses with terraces. The system of balconies provides each apartment with external living spaces of varying depth and size. Interior spaces open on to the exterior through extensive terraces that are an authentic extension of the living space of each home. All of the apartments feature large windows with views of the park and across the surrounding area. 

The quality of the building materials, the architectural features and the scale all serve to guarantee extraordinary comfort. All of the different solutions, from two-room apartments to penthouses, have been designed to be easily adapted to all needs: An excellent choice for those who want to enjoy the pleasures of an extraordinary living space as well as anyone looking for a real estate investment with a guaranteed return.

Access to the Libeskind Residences is provided by spacious entrances with large windows overlooking the park. Particular care and refined design solutions underline the high profile of the buildings. All entrances are under 24-hour control and access to all stairwells is provided by main and service lifts. Each apartment is also allocated three parking spaces. The underground parking areas, with entry from Via Spinola, lead directly to the individual buildings with easy, convenient and secure access.






































































































































The Hadid Residences are built in the middle of the historic Fiera di Milano area. To the north and west they overlook the new CityLife public park, with Viale Cassiodoro on the east and the western side running from Via Senofonte to Piazzale Giulio Cesare. Comprising seven curved buildings of varying heights, from 5 to 13 floors, the distinctive architectural elements include the sinuous movement of the curved balconies and the profile of the roofs, which provide a soft and elegant shape for all of the top-floor penthouses, complete with extensive covered terraces.

Living in the Hadid Residences is to enjoy a daily encounter with great beauty, fluidity and lightness. Each of these unique and original homes is different from the others in terms of size, exposure and layout: from two-rooms to large family apartments and twin-level penthouses. An impeccable choice for anyone seeking a luxury home in the centre of the city. The interiors open onto extensive terraces that can be enjoyed as authentic outdoor living spaces and the fascinating views underline the unique position of the buildings. All of the apartments feature structural and plant solutions that can be easily adapted to individual needs.

Also the communal areas are characterised by the prestige and elegance that give to the Hadid Residences an air of distinguished living. All entrances are under 24-hour control and access to all stairwells is provided by main and service lifts. Each apartment is also allocated two parking spaces. The underground parking areas, with entry from Via Senofonte, lead directly to the individual buildings with easy, convenient and secure access.








*The Public Park and Pedestrian Area*
The public park is at the heart of the CityLife project: an extensive green area, with cycle paths and walkways, with direct links to the surrounding areas, 1,500 new and selected trees to ensure both biodiversity and consistency with existing varieties. The park covers an area of 168,000 square metres and is the third largest park in the centre of Milan, after the Parco Sempione and Giardini Pubblici: the green area completes the chain of parks in the northwest of the city, establishing an authentic ecological network.

In 2010 an international competition was launched for the design of the park with the aim of ensuring the creation of a prestigious public space for the entire city; a connecting and symbolic park, strongly integrated with the historic city and its surroundings. The competition attracted more than 70 candidates worldwide. The winning project was submitted by the landscape design studio Gustafson Porter (United Kingdom) entitled A park between the mountains and the plain. The park gives to the area around the Tre Torri a microcosm that reproduces the combination of characteristics of the landscape of Milan and its surroundings.

“The winning project meets the primary need of creating in Milan one of the most important urban parks to be built anywhere in the world in recent years. The scale and implications of the endeavour are such that we are dealing with the creation, at the very heart of the modern expansion of the city, of a new focal point to meet the needs of citizens and improve the use of leisure time.” The Park will be completed in different stages. The first, of around 50,000 square meters in the South part where the Residences designed by Zaha Hadid and Daniel Libeskind are located – is currently under construction.

CityLife is Milan’s most extensive pedestrian area and one of the largest in Europe. An area of green to be enjoyed on foot or by bicycle, without traffic. On the surface, in addition to walkways, is a new cycle path that connects Monte Stella to the city centre, one of the "Green Rays" that have redefined urban mobility for cyclists.

An underground road system provides vehicle access to the different parts of the complex and connections to the outside. Underground parking facilities provide space for 7,000 cars to meet the needs of residents, visitors and the inhabitants of the surrounding areas. The parking facilities also provide easy, secure and exclusive access to the CityLife residences. The total pedestrianised nature of the area places CityLife ahead of cutting-edge projects such as the Strøget in Copenhagen or car-free city centres such as Ghent, in Belgium.​


----------



## IThomas

PORTA NUOVA BUSINESS DISTRICT: UNDER CONSTRUCTION AND TOWERS


*View on Porta Nuova Business District (January 2013)*

Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 di Obliot, su Flickr

*View on Porta Nuova Business District (June 2013)*

Milano Porta Nuova di Obliot, su Flickr

*View from Monte Stella to Porta Nuova Business District (June 2013)*

Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr

*Gae Aulenti Square, under Unicredit Tower, Porta Nuova Business District (July 2013)*

Si accendono le luci di Obliot, su Flickr

*Garibaldi Towers, Milano Garibaldi Railway Station, Porta Nuova Business District (July 2013)*

Torri Garibaldi di Obliot, su Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

GENERAL OVERVIEW: MILAN DREAMING

33976434​​


----------



## IThomas

BOSCO VERTICALE: FIRST IN THE WORLD

Bosco Verticale (Vertical Forest) located in Porta Nuova Business District, is a project for metropolitan reforestation that contributes to the regeneration of the environment and urban biodiversity without the implication of expanding the city upon the territory. Bosco Verticale is a model of vertical densification of nature within the city. It is a model that operates correlated to the policies for reforestation and naturalization of the large urban and metropolitan borders (Metrosbosco). Metrobosco and Bosco Verticale are devices for the environmental survival of contemporary European cities. Together they create two modes of building links between nature and city within the territory and within the cities of contemporary Europe.

The first example of a Bosco Verticale composed of two residential towers of 110 and 76 meters height, will be realized in the centre of Milan, on the edge of the Isola neighbourhood, and will host 900 trees (each measuring 3, 6 or 9 m tall) apart from a wide range of shrubs and floral plants.
On flat land, each Bosco Verticale equals, in amount of trees, an area equal to 10.000 sqm of forest. In terms of urban densification the equivalent of an area of single family dwellings of nearly 50.000 sqm.

The Bosco Verticale is a system that optimizes, recuperates and produces energy. The Bosco Verticale aids in the creation of a microclimate and in filtering the dust particles contained in the urban environment. The diversity of the plants and their characteristics produce humidity, absorb CO2 and dust particles, producing oxygen and protect from radiation and acoustic pollution, improving the quality of living spaces and saving energy. Plant irrigation will be produced to great extent through the filtering and reuse of the grey waters produced by the building. Additionally Aeolian and photovoltaic energy systems will contribute, together with the aforementioned microclimate to increase the degree of energetic self sufficiency of the two towers. The management and maintenance of the Bosco Verticale’s vegetation will be centralised and entrusted to an agency with an office counter open to the public.

_In addition: article of the Financial Times.







_​


----------



## sur_les_étoiles

Bosco verticale...:bow:


----------



## Geborgenheit

Why it's a moral capital ? Don't get it.


----------



## IThomas

Geborgenheit said:


> Why it's a moral capital ? Don't get it.


First, I must make an introduction. "Moral capital" is a way of saying the Italians. As I wrote at the beginning Milan is the second largest city in Italy, but its metropolitan area is the largest of the country. Moral capital because Milan is "in war" with Rome, a bit like in Australia between Sydney and Melbourne (though these are not the capital city).

In 1861, the nascent Kingdom of Italy had its capital in the city of Turin, which was later moved to Florence to demonstrate that they have accepted the "Convention of September". Particularly felt was the "Roman Question", the problem concerned the annexation of Rome, that was under the Papal State: the city was considered the "natural capital city of Italy". But Catholics were opposed to an attack on the Church. The idea of Rome as the capital was loudly supported by Giuseppe Garibaldi (the hero of the unification of Italy) who had found a popular support among the masses, infact a famous motto was <<Rome or the death>>. But, because the capital is Rome? In March of 1861, Mr. Cavour, before died, explained to Parliament the reasons that forced Italy to think Rome as its capital. It was "moral and historical reasons". (in plus I want remember to you the importance of Rome: the "città eterna", the "caput mundi": the eternal city, the center of the world...the world as the creation of Western civilization). On September 20, 1870, the sharpshooters, after many defeats, entered Rome and occupied it after a short fight, through the historic battle of Porta Pia and a few months later, in 1871, Rome was declared the capital of the Kingdom of Italy.

Now. Why Milan is the moral capital city? Is a consolation prize. Since the real capital had been put in Rome, to the city most industrious of Italy remained the "medal of morality". But Milan, for a short section of its history, it becomes really capital. In the Napoleonic era, in the run-off between Venice and Milan. Then, at the end of the XIX century and the begin of the XX century, the city has embarked on the path of the italian industrialization, is the only Italian center linked by "an umbilical cord to Europe". The final consecration comes with the Industrial Fair (today we would say Expo) in 1881, when Milan showcases itself. The definition of "moral capital" seems to be assigned by a neapolitan, which in those years headed the Milanese newspaper "La Perseveranza". The success o the definition "moral capital city" is viral. But the historic Renzo De Felice, however, didn't agree: "Italy has only two capital cities: Naples and Palermo", the only ones who remember Paris, Madrid, Vienna (referring to the prestigious Kingdom of the Two Sicilies under the Bourbon family, before the Kingdom of Italy). The myth of Milan continues even after World War II, when the city became more and more the navel of industrial Italy, the center of immigration. Until you reach today.


----------



## IThomas

PORTA NUOVA BUSINESS DISTRICT



Palazzo Lombardia di archfoto.pl, su Flickr


Palazzo Lombardia di archfoto.pl, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di archfoto.pl, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di archfoto.pl, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di archfoto.pl, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di archfoto.pl, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di archfoto.pl, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di archfoto.pl, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di archfoto.pl, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di archfoto.pl, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di archfoto.pl, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di archfoto.pl, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di archfoto.pl, su Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

CITY LIFE DISTRICT



CityLife - Prime luci di Obliot, su Flickr


CityLife - Prime luci di Obliot, su Flickr


CityLife - Prime luci di Obliot, su Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

PIRELLI TOWER



White Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr


Lilac Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr


LightBlu Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr


GreenYellow Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr


Violet Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr


Red Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr


DeepBlu Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr


Blu Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr


Yellow Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr


Green Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr


Yellow Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr


White Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr


Pink Pirelli di skymino, su Flickr
​


----------



## IThomas

GENERAL OVERVIEW: MEMORIES OF A MAGIC WINTER IN THE HISTORIC CENTER


White Milano - Porta Venezia di skymino, su Flickr


White Milano - Giardini di skymino, su Flickr


White Milano - Cordusio di skymino, su Flickr


White Milano - Piazza Mercanti di skymino, su Flickr


White Milano - San Fedele di skymino, su Flickr


White Milano - San Lorenzo di skymino, su Flickr


White Milano - Ticinese di skymino, su Flickr


White Milano - San Nazaro di skymino, su Flickr


White Milano - Piazza Fontana di skymino, su Flickr


White Milano - horses di skymino, su Flickr


Neve @ Navigli di skymino, su Flickr


White Milano - Piazza Fontana di skymino, su Flickr
​


----------



## IThomas

GENERAL OVERVIEW: PEOPLE IN BLACK AND WHITE



The Gallery di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


il dono si sè di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


everything is music di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


painting di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


nippon corner di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


il coraggio di andare controcorrente di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


alone in our loneliness di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


meeting di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


meeting at 19th floor di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


amo Milano! di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Officina di Lambrate di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Milan Design Week 2013 di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Everybody Need Somebody di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


photo walk di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


bicycle di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


people in architecture di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Portello di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


crossing di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Portello hill di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


street walk di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


solitudini di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


rain time di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


water-arch di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


go to the new town di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


raining time di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Christmas evening di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


raining time di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Corso Como di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


friendship di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


people in geometry di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


curiosity di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


curiosity di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


steps di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Milano, Isola - Incubatore dell'Arte di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


urban jungle di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Milano - Porta Garibaldi di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


street music di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


love it di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Macao - ex Macello di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Macao - arti e mestieri di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Macao - attimi di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


steps di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


people di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


passaggi di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


photo walk di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


l'ultimo saluto di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


grazie! di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Milano: un mattino di agosto di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


l'ombra della sera di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


violiniste di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


domande di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


alone di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


relax di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


via Galvani 15.05.12 di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


artists di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


via Galvani 15.05.12 di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


drawing the world di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


cumuli di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Torre Galfa 12.05.12  di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Officina di Lambrate di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


roof garden di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


roof garden di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


people and object di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


alone di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


photowalk Milano di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


here's the daddy! di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


ricerche di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


attese di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


il tempo non è uguale per tutti di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


I look di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


figures di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


walking di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Parco delle Cave di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


nell'attesa di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


books? di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


montenapoleone di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


piazza del Duomo di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


reading man di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


on the top di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


women di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


saturday afternoon di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


saturday afternoon di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


girl di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


... questions di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


movements di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


waiting di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


the peddler di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Milano design week 2011 - Officina di Lambrate di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Milano design week 2011 - Triennale di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


woman and boy di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


milano bisceglie di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


homecoming di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Milan and art di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


street artist di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


via Torino di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


walking and shopping di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


urban contrast di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


alone di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


get me out di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

PORTA NUOVA BUSINESS DISTRICT: TED CITY 2.0 PARTY + RED BY NIGHT

The new store of the group La Feltrinelli open in Porta Nuova Business District, in the Gae Aulenti Square.
"Red" is the store where you can Read, Eat and Dream!


TEDxPortaNuova di br1dotcom, su Flickr


TEDxPortaNuova di br1dotcom, su Flickr


TEDxPortaNuova di br1dotcom, su Flickr


TEDxPortaNuova di br1dotcom, su Flickr


TEDxPortaNuova di br1dotcom, su Flickr


TEDxPortaNuova di br1dotcom, su Flickr


TEDxPortaNuova di br1dotcom, su Flickr


piazza Gae Aulenti di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


faces di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


wine&books di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


The Kitchen di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


alone di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


still life di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## IThomas

GENERAL OVERVIEW: A WALK IN MILAN

24559705​​


----------



## Daur

IThomas said:


> GENERAL OVERVIEW: PORTA NUOVA CBD AND CITYLIFE DISTRICT UPDATES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]​


UFO over the second building on the right? :lol:


----------



## IThomas

^^
maybe... maybe :troll: _"We are of peace. Always."_


----------



## IThomas

CITYLIFE DISTRICT WILL BE THE HEADQUARTERS OF ALLIANZ AND GENERALI GROUP. 
NOT ONLY HOTELS, SHOPS, RESTAURANTS AND RESIDENCES.















_Il Dritto (Arata Isozaki): under construction and has reached half the floors to build.
Lo Storto (Zaha Hadid): work began on the foundations.
Il Curvo (Daniel Libeskind): work will start in spring 2014._

Grows week after week the new skyline of Milan. The new business plan redesigns CityLife District. The shareholders Allianz and Generali Group agreed on a straightforward property investment respectively Isozaki tower and Hadid tower. The two buildings can accommodate a total of 7,000 people. Here the new headquarters will be transferred (as Unicredit Bank has already done a few months ago in Porta Nuova District, the financial district near the two railway stations of Milan Centrale and Milan Garibaldi). However, Allianz has exhausted its participation: the owners of the entire project now are Italians. On December 12, CityLife will receive the first slice of the park (50,000 sqm) in the range between Piazzale Giulio Cesare, residential buildings and the skyscrapers. Now the skeleton of the Isozaki tower (Allianz), has reached the 27th floor and will be covered with a steel mesh that it will limit the oscillations.

Next Tuesday, Allianz will purchase for 367 mln euro the tower, while Generali Group will cover also the expense of the Germans (109 mln euro). Together with Porta Nuova, CityLife is one of the most impressive Europe's urban redevelopment: 360,000 sqm of total area, important projects of archistar, a crown of residential buildings, traffic and parking underground, new important shops, the "Three Towers" station of the new line Metro 5 and a park of 170,000 sqm. The last unknowns: the times have been slowed for another tower, the Park Tower (Libeskind) on Piazza Arduino and the residential block of Viale Boezio. Meanwhile the City of Milan has initiated the process for "the incubator of fashion and design" at the Palazzo delle Scintille and could replace the Museum of Contemporary Art with a Sculpture Park. As for the fate of the former Vigorelli, bound by the Superintendent, began the mediation.​


----------



## IThomas

MILAN PROBABLY WILL HAVE A NEW STADIUM

Milan has left to the Italian capital city, Rome, the opportunity to apply the host for the Olympic Games of 2024 , but don't leaves the idea of ​​a new sport city. Jewel of the project could be a new second stadium. Today at the airport Malpensa International Airport, is landed the new neo-president of the football club FC Internazionale, the Indonesian tycoon, Erick Thohir; which in a few days meet the Mayor of Milan, Giuliano Pisapia. In fact it's no secret, that one of the oldest Inter's dreams, is the construction of a new "personal" stadium, following the example of the recent Juventus Stadium, built in the City of Turin. 

Perhaps the area that will host Expo 2015, located in Rho-Pero (north-west of the city-center), could be the ideal place to build it, but the City Government insists on one thing: the new stadium should not be used only for football, but also for music and big events. On Tuesday, there was an unexpected visit at Palazzo Marino (town hall), Adriano Galliani, Chief Executive Officer of the other great football team of the city, AC Milan. The Rossoneri have always said that their final choice is the San Siro Stadium, but also Milan will cultivate a project of their own stadium. Meanwhile, the President of the Lombardy Region, Roberto Maroni, is confident and said: "Thohir? If he's interested in a new stadium, make a proposal".

***​
An old idea was come from the Stefano Boeri Architect Studio. Stadium in constant operation, with highly integrated commercial activities and accommodation facilities, and with a flexibility that allows easily organizing fairs, exhibitions, conferences, and concerts. The project involved 65,000 seats capacity stadium with support activities totaling 30.000 sqm.


----------



## IThomas

MILAN GOES UP YET: THE CITY COULD GET NEW SKYSCRAPERS IN 7 GREAT AREAS

At the end of December, the agreement about the abandoned railway stations and degraded urban areas. The negotiations between the City Government, Lombardy Region and the Ferrovie dello Stato, is at a turning point. Eight years after the program that could really change the fate of seven great urban areas: Farini, Greco, Lambrate, Porta Romana, Rogoredo, Porta Genova, San Cristoforo. We talk of about 120 acres to manage, with large new projects, such as those under construction in CityLife and Porta Nuova. Probably the city will benefit of new green spaces and new symbol buildings that will give a new face to the city's skyline. Meanwhile is starting also the dialogue between the Politecnico di Milano, the City Government and the citizens.


----------



## IThomas

EXPO MILAN 2015. FEEDING THE PLANET, ENERGY FOR LIFE.

*Green Areas​*






The Plan provides a great deal of space for green areas, in keeping with the central theme of the Expo as well as with the features and history of the surrounding landscape and environment. A green ring will be created around the Site, a wooded area with some 5,000 trees and 34,000 shrubs covering an overall area of 80,000 square metres. The objective is to place a green buffer zone between the Expo Site and its diversified, fragmented setting. This zone will be approximately 5.5 km long and 40 metres wide, acting as a filter both visually and to mitigate noise and pollution levels. The plant species used in the buffer zone will be principally indigenous and arranged in regular rows along roadways and in an irregular arrangement along watercourses and at roundabouts, mimicking the typical patterns of the Lombard plain. A layer of topsoil and mulch (decaying tree trunks) will be laid to ensure successful rooting of the plants and to promote their growth. Nesting and roosting boxes for owls and bats will be installed on a number of trees to increase the biodiversity of these constructed woodlands. Even more space will be dedicated to green areas within the Expo Site, amounting to a total of 12.5 hectares. Nearly half of the envisaged individual plants are categorized as large trees, with a trunk circumference greater than 30-35 cm and height greater than 4-5 metres.

*Underground Utilities​*






There are two major sewer lines running across the Site known as Ianomi and West Ianomi. They serve a significant portion of the inhabitants in the northwest greater Milan area. Work to remove interference between these sewer lines and the Site works entail dismantlement of the sections crossing the Site and redirecting them into a new, more modern, efficient and secure unified pipe, which re-joins with the existing sewer network south of the Expo Site. 

*Technical systems networks​*






The technical system network represents the most important element of the entire urban development project of the Expo Site area. A dense and generally invisible network that is essential to supporting the functions of the Site buildings and open spaces will be installed in the subsurface. The network will include the distribution systems for drinking water, water for sanitary facilities, irrigation water, water for building climate control, water for fire-fighting, and the grey water and sewage lines. Electricity will be supplied to the Site from seven medium-voltage distribution substations in dedicated structures. In particular, this will provide power to the outdoor illumination system for internal and external pedestrian and vehicular routes, with a total of more than 3,000 lampposts illuminating all visitor-access areas. Lastly, the technical/utility networks include cables for the Information and Communication Technology (ICT) network, which make the Site the Digital Smart City of the future.

*The access roads​*






*Pedestrian/bicycle overpasses*
To facilitate visitor flows into and out of Expo Milano 2015, two pedestrian/bicycle overpasses will be built to connect the Site permanently to the urban fabric of Milan. The overpass connecting the Expo Site with Cascina Merlata (a new private residential neighbourhood currently under construction south of the Expo Site) is 350 metres long and will be used principally by Expo personnel during the event. The overpass connecting the Expo Site with the Fiera Milano fairgrounds will be over 730 metres in length and 11 metres wide. It is expected that over 30% of visitors will use this latter overpass to access the Site.

*The rail corridor with the Rho-Fiera station*
The connection between the Rho-Fiera metropolitan and regional/national rail network and the Expo Site will be enhanced via an underground passageway leaving from the mezzanine level of the station. This access will be known as the West Pedestrian Access. The new structure will be built onto the existing north station entrance/exit and will have two branches: a ramp to the east leading directly to the Expo Site; to the west, access to the new multilevel parking structure. Access to ground level from the station, a glass-sided covered walkway, will be relocated in this area. 

*The Canal and the Lake Arena​*






*The Canal*
Imagined as an island, the Site is surrounded by a canal that introduces one of the primary constituent factors of this "extraordinary landscape": water. This element is symbolically linked to the theme of Expo 2015 and to Milan, with its canals, and also makes it possible to irrigate the green areas and control the local microclimate. The Canal will have a total length of 4.5 km and an average width of 4.5 metres, covering a total surface area of approximately 90,000 square metres. The Canal will range in depth from 30 to 70 cm. The channel will be made of reinforced concrete faced in light-coloured cobblestones. Water is supplied to the Canal directly from the existing Villoresi Canal, which crosses the area north of Milan and will flow into a new channel feeding directly into the Milan city dock (Darsena) in the heart of the city. The redevelopment of these waterways is part of the larger Waterways Project: a complex landscape and environmental enhancement project for the open areas to the west of the city, the city canals (Navigli) and the irrigation network. The result will be 125 km of bicycle and foot paths along the canals, which will be redeveloped and made available for use by the public. Water will also be a technical element on the Expo Site with engineered wetlands to purify rainwater and runoff and supply it for irrigation to the local farmlands and its use to create a varied range of microclimates to ensure all visitors will find "weather to suit their clothes".

*Lake Arena*
At roughly 90 metres in diameter (almost 100 if the four surrounding rings of tiers are included), Lake Arena is the largest open-air visitor facility at Expo Milano 2015. It is surrounded by a piazza measuring roughly 28,000 square metres, accommodating up to 20,000 visitors, with some 100 trees arranged concentrically in three rows. The pool is 70 cm in depth and fed by the perimeter canal. Its bed will be lined with dark cobbles to help create a mirror effect. A system of waterworks, audio and lights at the centre of the pool will delight the eyes and ears of the visitors.

*Italy Pavilion​*






The Italy Pavilion i.e., the system of buildings and open spaces featuring the Expo host country, will be an especially important element and attraction for all visitors to Expo Milano 2015. Italy will be present in Palazzo Italia, near the Lake Arena, and on four rectangular lots fronting on the Cardo. Palazzo Italia, covering an area of 12,000 sqm, will represent the Italian State and its government and feature spaces for exhibitions and events. Exhibitions and institutional representations featuring the variety and richness of Italy and its lands, in all its many expressions, will occupy the spaces along the Cardo. Three studios emerged as the victors in the international design competition for the Italy Pavilion: Studio Nemisi & Partners, Proger, and BMS Progetti. Palazzo Italia is conceived as a permanent building with low environmental impact (energy class A), which implements passive strategies to reduce energy consumption and technologies using renewable resources, such as the solar and photovoltaic systems. On the other hand, the structures along the Cardo will be temporary and environmentally sustainable because they are designed to be flexible and adaptable to other uses in the post-Expo period.

*Clusters​*







Some participating Countries have decided to work in concert to develop a common theme, sharing not only exhibition space, but also ideas, cultural tradition, and best practices. The themes represent specific food production chains – rice, cereals and tubers, spices, cacao, coffee, fruit and legumes – or themes of particular global relevance – food and agriculture in arid zones, seas and islands, the bio-Mediterranean ecosystems – and have specific spaces known as clusters dedicated to them. Each Country will have its own space where it can highlight its specific contribution to the theme. The common areas, the heart of each Cluster, will be dedicated to the sampling and sales of specific products. They will also feature cultural and musical events, conferences and thematic exhibitions. Like the pavilions of other Participants, the Clusters must observe the guidelines issued by the Organizer to identify sustainable solutions in the design, construction, disassembly and reuse of the structures.

*Corporate Areas*








Expo 2015 seeks to engage and valorise the participation of private enterprises and dedicated areas have been prepared for them so that they can contribute to the development of the theme and present their own best practices. Corporations have the option of building their own exhibition spaces or using space in pavilions built specifically for this purpose by the Organizer. Whether corporate pavilions are self built or built by Expo, design must be oriented so as to minimize the environmental impact of the work and interface the building with the systems based on renewable energy resources. Hence, the corporate areas must also observe the Organizer guidelines with the objective of identifying interpretive solutions for the design, construction, disassembly and reuse of the buildings. Many businesses are already involved in the Expo Milano 2015 project as partners or sponsors.

*Events Areas​*







The grand Expo Milano 2015 events will be hosted in dedicated areas that will also function as points of reference for visitors on the Site. In addition to the Lake Arena, the Site features the following areas.

*Expo Centre*
Standing at the western end of the Decumanus, the Expo Centre is composed of three functionally independent units: an auditorium with seating for an audience of 1,500 (south unit), a performance area (centre unit), and an office building (north unit). The overall volume of the three units is 63,000 cubic metres. Outfitted with flexible-use structures, the events spaces will engage both those who are keen on learning more about the Expo Theme and subthemes with conferences, seminars and impressive musical, theatrical and dance performances, and passers-by thanks to a continuous programme of entertainment.

*Open-Air Theatre*
Located in the southern portion of the Site, the Theatre offers lawn and tier seating for some 11,000 spectators at open-air concerts, theatre performances and official ceremonies. Both facilities are temporary structures. Their architecture, technical systems and construction methods have thus been designed to rationalize construction methods to contain costs. A strategy has been implemented starting in the initial design process to ensure the elements used to construct the buildings will have a new life at the end of the building lifetime. Structures are designed to maximize options for the differentiated recycling materials and the reuse of building components in other structures.

*Thematic areas​*






The Thematic Areas are positioned near the main entrances and in other key points of the Expo Site. They are where the Organizer presents its interpretation of the Theme "Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life". Curated directly by Expo 2015 S.p.A., these areas develop the theme of food and nutrition in exhibitions, artistic installations and other attractions, becoming key points for engaging visitors as well as opportunities for education on the various aspects of a central theme on the global agenda.

*Pavilion Zero*
Developed with contributions from the United Nations and under the supervision of Davide Rampello, Pavilion Zero is the launch pad for an exploration of the themes and idioms of Expo Milano 2015. A very striking and scenographic route through 38,000 square metres of space will take the visitor through the history of food and introduce the great issues for the future of our planet.

*Future Food District*
The Future Food District is composed of two 2,500-sqm exhibition spaces around a 4,500-sqm piazza. Curated by Carlo Ratti, it is developed as an ideal urban district where visitors will have the opportunity to explore and contemplate how our food production system may evolve in the future through the extensive application of ICT to the preservation, distribution, purchasing and consumption of food.

*Art & Food*
An exhibition itinerary dedicated to the iconography of food and conviviality, curated by Germano Celant. The exhibition explores how food is represented in art from ancient times to the modern day, in a global perspective that encompasses different eras, cultures and religions through all art media. The heart of the exhibition is a 2,500-sqm pavilion.

*Biodiversity Park*
This thematic area – a large space measuring 14,000 sqm – will be developed by a team coordinated by Emilio Genovesi with the scientific support of the University of Milan. The park is dedicated to the theme of agro-biodiversity, i.e., the biological diversity of agricultural systems dedicated to food production. This highly complex concept, which represents one of humanity's greatest assets and the true wealth of our planet, is developed through the interweave of three elements: geographical origins, historical periods, and nutritional matrices.

*Children's Park*
Curated by Sabina Cantarelli and developed in concert with Reggio Children, the Children's Park is a space dedicated entirely to children aged 3-10 and their families. The challenge is to succeed in getting children interested in exploring the complex theme of life and sustainable lifestyles on our planet and to have fun in the process through a variety of approaches and media (physical, sensory, interrelational, cultural).​


----------



## IThomas

EXPO MILAN 2015. USA PRESENT THE CONCEPT OF THEIR PAVILION








A lightly structured and welcoming barn, inviting visitors to embark on a journey in the world of sustainable food. This is the concept of the Pavilion of the United States of America which the team “Friends of the U.S. Pavilion” has developed for Expo Milano 2015. The project “American Food 2.0: Sustainable, Innovative, Healthful, Entrepreneurial and Delicious” was presented this morning in the main office of the company which is organising the Universal Expo.

The CEO of the International Culinary Centre, Dorothy Can Hamilton, the vice-president of “The James Beard Foundation”, Mitchell Davis and the managing director of the U.S. Chamber of Commerce in Italy, Simone Crolla, who are members of the group “Friends of the U.S. Pavilion Milan 2015”, took part in the meeting, which was attended by the Sole Commissioner appointed by the government for Expo Milano 2015, Giuseppe Sala, and the Ambassador of the United States in Italy, John R. Phillips.

U.S. President Barack Obama himself had announced on October 17 to Italian Prime Minister Enrico Letta the members of the team which will develop the project and manage the U.S. Pavilion during the six months’ period of the Universal Expo in Milan.

Diversity and responsibility are the pillars on which the presence of the United States of America at Expo Milano 2015 will rest. These elements will be enhanced both in the technological equipment of the pavilion and through events, conventions and happenings which will enliven the exhibition area. The project will be based on the idea that food is a universal language and that the future of nutrition depends on the political, diplomatic, social and technological ability to solve in a creative way the problems connected to nutrition at world level.

Visitors will be engaged in an itinerary “from farm to table” where video installations and vertical and roof gardens – representing the 50 U.S. states and the White House – will lead them to discover the rich cultural, scientific and culinary tapestry which forms the United States of America. A specific programme of initiatives – the Manifesto Project – will be developed in support of corporate responsibility and environmental and food sustainability. Furthermore, a plan envisaging students’ involvement will be launched in cooperation with Italian study projects at U.S. universities.

American Food 2.0 aims to be a young and global Pavilion. For this purpose, the most modern technologies and last-generation communication tools will be deployed: it will be possible to live the experience offered by the U.S. pavilion even through social media. Moreover, the search for downright regional ambassadors will be launched from the USA. These ambassadors will travel with Food Trucks within the exhibition area and on the streets of Milan during the event. The target is to tell the story of “Made in USA” agriculture and nutrition, through the innovative elements introduced in food production and distribution processes, and to highlight the important contributions given so far to win in a responsible and sustainable manner the most thorny challenges which humanity has to face.

American Food 2.0​


----------



## IThomas

EXPO MILAN 2015. ITALY PAVILION






































































































































​​


----------



## IThomas

EXPO MILAN 2015. ITALY PAVILION


----------



## IThomas

GENERAL OVERVIEW: FUTURE UNDER CONSTRUCTION













































































































































































































































































​


----------



## NOMAD€

Great thread and amazing city! 
Please show also the whole Grater Milano. I mean the historical centers of tho old suburbs, they are so nice and interesting.
Thanks! kay:


----------



## IThomas

SINCE 2014 THE MILAN AUTO SHOW, AND IN 2016 THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE

Italy's only annual car show will take place in Milan next year, moving from Bologna after this year's event was cancelled. The event will run from Dec. 11-21, 2014. "We want to give the automotive industry a springboard that can compete with the big European car shows," said Enrico Pazzali, chief executive of the Fiera Milano, the show venue. Car companies spend at least 1 million euros per brand on a stand at a major international car show such as the ones held in Detroit, Paris, Geneva and Frankfurt. Audi was reported to have spent 40 million euros to deck out its stand and other locations at the Frankfurt show in September. The Milan show will be organized by Promotor, the same group that ran the Bologna event. "We will start to contact potential exhibitors today," Promotor Chairman Alfredo Cazzola said on Friday. "Right now we aren't able to say how many we will have."

Milan's San Siro Stadium will host the 2016 final of the Champions League, Europe's premier club competition, the head of the Italian Soccer Federation (FIGC) Giancarlo Abete said Friday. The San Siro is home to Serie A giants AC Milan and FC Internazionale.​


----------



## IThomas

EXPO MILAN 2015: DISCOVER THE EXPERIENCE


----------



## IThomas

GENERAL OVERVIEW: UPDATES E1E2 BUILDING IN PORTA NUOVA DISTRICT 

In the building there are shops, showroom and offices, and it's a part of the urban renewal plan of Porta Nuova District. E1E2 building "chatting" with the the whole area, considered as one of the access points to inside the square. Hence the decision to place the building on a podium connecting the two areas. Overlooking for a side of the central square, next to the three Unicredit towers, the volume is distributes on 22,500 sqm, with a total height of 30 m. This choice was determined by compliance with the heights of the surrounding existing residential buildings, but also by the desire to make the building in contrast with the general plan which provides much higher volumes. The building is simple and sinuous and extends for about 140 m. There are a system of courtyards, with colored walls. The ground floor punctuated by a large commercial porch, open directly on the main Gae Aulenti Square, is protected.


----------



## IThomas

GENERAL OVERVIEW: CITYLIFE DISTRICT UPDATES

Il Dritto (the future Allianz headquarter) designed by Arata Isozaki, is under construction, and it will reach 50 floors (and to which is added an antenna, now under design by the architects). Then there is: Palazzo delle Scintille, under renovation, and will be the fashion and design incubator. Libeskind and Hadid's luxury residences, are to be ultimated.


----------



## IThomas

GENERAL OVERVIEW: PORTA NUOVA DISTRICT UPDATES


----------



## IThomas

MULTINATIONAL BRANDS IN SEARCH OF THE BEST LOCATION

From Spain to Italy, perhaps in the heart of Milan's historic center. The Spanish chain El Corte Inglés, would be ready to open its department store in the city (with its wide selection of designer labels from around the world, as well as food and electronics), in Via Tommaso Grossi, a few steps from the Teatro alla Scala and the other department store La Rinascente, on Corso Vittorio Emanuele, near the Cathedral. But it isn't over, apparently should arrive the italian version of the famous parisian department store, Galeries Lafayette, which is also seeking the best location. Among other major brands that will open soon, the giant japanese Uniqlo. While Starbucks provides for the opening of first restaurant in Italy, and Hard Rock Café will open its 4th italian restaurant. The President of Hard Rock International, Mr. Hamish Dodds, said they are looking at the type of location and profile of customers, because the city is more business oriented than Rome, Florence and Venice. The investment should cost between 6-10 mln dollars, with a staff of a hundred people. While Ikea has invested money for the construction of its new store (74,000 sqm), the fourth in the Milan metro area, precisely in Rescaldino e Cerro Maggiore. With this other store, the city have a sale area of more 164,000 sqm in total. So Milan strengthens its commercial offering, and the projects under construction in City Life and Porta Nuova Business District, could attract other great worldwide brands.​


----------



## IThomas

RUMORS CONFIRMED: THE CITY WILL HAVE A MEGA STADIUM








A derby between the two teams of the city. AC Milan against FC Internazionale for the new stadium, in Rho -Pero District (north-west to the city center). The President of Lombardy Region, Roberto Maroni, meets the leaders of the two companies, and today announced that there is the idea and the willingness to build a new football home. For the moment it seems that the Rossoneri - after the "instigation" of Barbara Berlusconi - have accelerated and overtook Inter. While the Nerazzurri are based on an adjective: "Interest". This is, in fact , the result of the meeting between President Maroni and Erick Thohir. The Indonesian tycoon, also spoke about the relationship between Lombardy and future Indonesian investors in the city and says he will continue to look for other business opportunity. If all goes according to plan, the structures will be build only after 2016, on the area that will host Expo 2015, from May to October. While for San Siro Stadium, the "loser" could purchase it, renovate and add a fourth ring.​


----------



## IThomas

AC MILAN #THE FUTURE

Switch on in 1080HD


----------



## IThomas

GENERAL OVERVIEW: NOT ALL BLACK AND WHITE

























































































​


----------



## IThomas

AROUND THE CITY! PART 5

*UniCredit Tower and Gae Aulenti Square*












































































































*AC Hotel Milano*









*Solaria Tower*







​


----------



## IThomas

HIGH SPEED TRAIN ITALO, SIGNS AN AGREEMENT WITH 262 AIRLINES:
THE WORLD ARRIVES/DEPARTS FROM HERE








Train and plane, a more closer binomial. A network comprising 262 airlines around the world (among them: Air China, Emirates, Qatar Airways, Cathay Pacific, Japan Airlines, Tam, Turkish, Singapore Airlines, Etihad, Transaero, El Al), 91 thousand travel agencies in 190 international markets thanks to an agreement between NTV Italo and Hahn Air System, the world leader in the distribution of the aviation industry. From March 2014, Hahn Air System distributes tickets NTV Italo on all the airlines reservation systems (GDS platform). International travelers can thus benefit from the advantages arising from Ticket "interline". Relationships that involving and reinforce the strategy of trade agreements pursued by Italo to integrate more and more by train and by plane to meet the needs of those who travel in a highly globalized. With this agreement the foreign who arrive in Milan and in Italy with the big companies can plan their journey before.

In Milan, you can find "*Casa Italo*". The stations where arrive/depart the trains: *Milano Porta Garibaldi* / *Milano Rogoredo*

Connections:







*Italo - High Speed Train*​


----------



## IThomas

GLASS AND STEEL FOR THE CATHEDRAL: A NEW ELEVATOR TO REACH THE ROOF








A tubular steel tower, 70 meters high, will built in Corso Vittorio Emanuele II along the lateral facade of the Cathedral without touching it.
Two shuttles transparent to carry 21 people at a time, with a similar system to the cable car. The new glass elevator during the six months of Expo 2015, wil carry tourists and the disabled on the roof.

*Cathedral of Milan* - *Museum of the Cathedral* - *Get your spire* - *Booking*​


----------



## IThomas

AROUND THE CITY! PART 6

*Porta Nuova*









*Sant'Eustorgio Basilica*



























*Saint Ambrose Basilica*




































*On an old tram*









*Navigli District*









*Along the street*









*Garden and palace*









*Near the luxury, in Golden Quadrangle Fashion District*









*Graffiti on the history*









*Porta Nuova*









*View on Piazza Cordusio, from Via Tommaso Grossi*









*Corso Buenos Aires by night*









*Corso Vittorio Emanuele II by night*








​


----------



## IThomas

HOMI: THE NEW MACEF AT MILAN FAIR BY JANUARY 2014


----------



## Japanac

Dove a Milano e il questo skatepark e i graticelli:






Mi piace. :yes:
Grazie! :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

^^
Hi Japanac! The towers designed by architect Kenzo Tange are in Bologna (about 200 km from Milan). In that place there is The JamBo. Here more info.


----------



## Japanac

IThomas said:


> ^^
> Hi Japanac! The towers designed by architect Kenzo Tange are in Bologna (about 200 km from Milan). In that place there is The JamBo. Here more info.


Oh, that's in Bologna. :cheers:
I was at Bologna few years ago, but then I wasn't a commie fan.  :cheers:
Saluti da Croazia! :hi:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Milano :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

VERSACE OPENS IN THE GALLERY AND...








Versace opens a new store in Milan: Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II. Versace, Prada and Feltrinelli, will invest 3 mln euro to renovate part of the building (with other 1.5 mln by City of Milan). Versace took the spaces of the historic silverware Bernasconi: 255 sqm on the octagon. Feltrinelli transfers part of its space to Prada. The company have three floors and with a large basement of 2,500 sqm that has become unmanageable due to economic crisis. For this reason sold some part. In that way, Prada will open its museum inside the gallery.

Stores in Milan:
*Feltrinelli*
* Vittorio Emanuele II Gallery, Piazza Duomo (Ricordi Media Store)
* Piazza Gae Aulenti, Porta Nuova Business District (Feltrinelli RED: Multistore + Ristopub)
* Via Manzoni 14 (Shop)
* Corso XXII Marzo 4 (Shop)
* Corso Buenos Aires 33 (Books and Music)
* Piazza Piemonte 2 (Books and Music)
* Milano Centrale Station Railway, Piazza Duca D'Aosta, Porta Nuova Business District (La Feltrinelli Express)
* Milano Garibaldi Station Railway, Piazza Sigmund Freud, Porta Nuova Business District (La Feltrinelli Express)
* _Iper Portello Shopping Center_, Via Traiano, Portello District (Feltrinelli Village)

*Prada*
* Vittorio Emanuele II Gallery, Piazza Duomo (Main Boutique)
* Via Corso Venezia 3, Porta Venezia District/Golden Quadrangle Fashion District (Man and Woman Boutique)
* Via Montenapoleone 6, Golden Quadrangle Fashion District (Man Boutique)
* Via Montenapoleone 8, Golden Quadrangle Fashion District (Woman Boutique)
* Via Della Spiga 18, Golden Quadrangle Fashion District (Woman Boutique) 
* Via Sant'Andrea 23, Golden Quadrangle Fashion District (Woman Boutique)
* _La Rinascente Department Store_ - Corso Vittorio Emanuele II, Piazza Duomo near the Cathedral (Shop)
* Milano Malpensa Airport, Terminal 1 (Shop)

*Car Shoe (Prada Group)*
* Via della Spiga 1, Golden Quadrangle Fashion District (Boutique)

*Church's (Prada Group)*
* Vittorio Emanuele II Gallery, Via Marino 7 (Boutique)
* _La Rinascente Department Store_ - Corso Vittorio Emanuele II, Piazza Duomo near the Cathedral (Shop)

*Miu Miu (Prada Group)*
* Via Sant'Andrea 21, Golden Quadrangle Fashion District (Boutique)
* _La Rinascente Department Store_ - Corso Vittorio Emanuele II, Piazza Duomo near the Cathedral (Shop)​
*Versace*
* Vittorio Emanuele II Gallery, Piazza Duomo (Main Boutique)
* Via Montenapoleone 11, Golden Quadrangle Fashion District (Main Boutique)
* Via Borgospeso 15, Golden Quadrangle Fashion District (Young Versace Boutique)
* Via Borgospesso 15, Golden Quadrangle Fashion District (Versace Home Boutique)
* _La Rinascente Department Store_ - Corso Vittorio Emanuele II, Piazza Duomo near the Cathedral (Shop)
* _Coin Department Store (Flagship's store)_ - Piazza Cinque Giornate, 1 (Shop, only Men's Collection)
* Milano Malpensa Airport, Terminal 1 (Shop)​


----------



## IThomas

UPDATES

*View on CityLife District*









*Portello District*









*Vodafone Village*









*Solaria Tower, Porta Nuova Business District*









*Nike+ in Gae Aulenti Square, Porta Nuova Business District*



























*From Corso Como to Gae Aulenti Square, Porta Nuova Business District*









*MiCo Milan Congress Centre, CityLife District*









*Vertical Forest*








​


----------



## IThomas

GRAFFITI AROUND THE CITY, PART 1


----------



## IThomas

GRAFFITI AROUND THE CITY, PART 2

























































































​


----------



## IThomas

GRAFFITI AROUND THE CITY, PART 3

























































































​​


----------



## IThomas

GRAFFITI AROUND THE CITY, PART 4


----------



## IThomas

GRAFFITI AROUND THE CITY, PART 5


































































































​


----------



## IThomas

MILAN: ONE OF TOP 10 EUROPE'S BEST DESTINATIONS 2013








Milan has been interesting and vibrant at least since it was the capital of the western half of the Roman Empire. It was one of the most glorious of the Italian Comuni during the Middle Ages. It housed one of Italy’s most spectacular courts during the Renaissance. And so on. Leonardo da Vinci came from Florence looking for work and ended up staying a long time and achieving quite a lot, like many others have done since. Having always been in the thick of things, Milano is gifted with an impressive part of Italy’s heritage: it is a great city of art.

Have a look at the imposing marble Duomo, at our churches, palaces and museums. You will also be delighted by contemporary art and architecture. There’s so much more to Milan than just Leonardo’s Last Supper. Countless works of art are waiting for you, and nearly all of them are within walking distance.

While you visit, let the atmosphere of Italy’s most modern and advanced city seep in. You will be captured by the elegance and style; by the energy and the international flair. An incredible shopping experience for all tastes and pockets, in a place where design and fashion have made their home.

Milan is the hub of Italian culture and media. If you are a music lover, you can’t miss La Scala. Many other orchestras and venues cater to all musical tastes, from chamber music to jazz. If you are a sports fan, no other city can probably boast two soccer powerhouses like Inter Milan and AC Milan, fiercely dividing the residents’ loyalties and supported throughout the world. And a very short trip to Monza will take you to the legendary racing track that has made Ferrari famous.

With so many things to do and see, take the time to simply enjoy yourself – relax and sip an aperitivo while you consider your options for dinner. Milan provides an overwhelming dining experience, as all Italian regional cuisines are richly represented, along with many others from the rest of the world.

Don’t forget that - just outside the city - parks, green fields, canals and old farmhouses beckon a visit and will make you feel a lot more distant from the city centre than you really are. You will want to come back.

Switch on 1080HD





Other destinations: Istanbul, Lisbon, Vienna, Barcelona, Amsterdam, Madrid, Valletta, Nice, Stockholm.​


----------



## IThomas

DISNEY UNVEILS EXPO MASCOTS








Not one, but a team! A 'family' of eleven foods (garlic, watermelon, orange, banana, fig, blue corn, mango, apple, pomegranate, pear and radish), which combine to form the face of Expo 2015: a smiling face that draws Arcimboldo in a cartoon way. They are the mascots for the Universal Exhibition in Milan, designed by Disney Italia, which were officially unveiled today.








The mascots will reproduced on t-shirts, hats, mugs, and all the gadgets, but can also be created for school items, dolls, foods such as gelato.
The turnover could reach up to 150 million euro. Disney probably will could produce animated stories or a short film. A fun way to tell the food's theme.
​


----------



## Joni_good

Yesterday I have shouted this video in Citylife area. Just a little portion of all the park is open, and the main tower (Il dritto) is just at 50% of his final stage, but The area for residential use, is ready..


----------



## IThomas

BORN RAI EXPO








Knowledge, experimentation, dream, wonder. A unique experience for participants and visitors. Something to travel for. The story of the future. The entire world in just one city. In 2015 the Expo is Milan. The ideals do not change: to share the knowledge, to improve the human condition: the meeting of people and cooperation between nations. The topic is a great new challenge. Is it possible to guarantee a good, healthy, sufficient and sustainable diet to all of humanity? The 2015 Milan Expo is the setting for questions, ideas and solutions. Scientists, businesses, governments and citizens from across the world consider a planet where nature and development are in harmony. For six months, participating countries will showcase the technologies, the innovation, the culture, the traditions, the creativity of food. A playground of flavour. A show of art and technology along themed pathways, water and green areas, the habitats of every continent. But also enjoyment, trends and lifestyles. 2015 Milan Expo. Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life.

Rai Expo is a Rai editorial team created to inform the Italian and international audience on Expo Milan 2015 and its theme. Rai Expo works with all of Rai structures: the three mainstream channels, the thematic channels, radio, fiction, cinema, print and digital publishing, web, RaiNet and the Marketing and Communication department.

*ENG* * *中文*

GIVE A NAME TO WHO YOU WANT!

















​
*Here*​


----------



## IThomas

EXPO SHIPYARD FROM ABOVE






Giuseppe Sala, Commissioner of the Government of Italy for Expo Milano 2015, delivered a total of twenty-six lots to the country representatives and Corporate Participants of the upcoming edition of the Universal Expo. The ceremony was held at Milan’s Triennale Museum and featured the participation of the President of the Lombardy Region, Roberto Maroni. Thus, the operational journey that will lead to the construction of the national pavilions has officially begun. China, France, Israel, Switzerland, Ecuador, Germany, Kuwait, the U.S.A., Saudi Arabia, Monaco, Japan, Oman, Azerbaijan, United Arab Emirates, Kazakhstan, Slovenia, Hungary, Mexico, Austria, Chile, the Islamic Republic of Iran, Qatar and Romania will be the first countries to access the expo grounds in order to set up their construction sites starting from January 2014. The Corporate Participants ready to undertake the activities, on the other hand, will be three in total: China Vanke, Case New Holland, and China Corporate Pavilion.

A lump of soil was the symbolic gift given by Expo Milano 2015 to the heads of the Participants’ delegations as a reminder of the commitment undertaken today with the delivery of the expo grounds. “What Expo Milano 2015 did today – stated Giuseppe Sala – is not just a simple step forward, since so far we have made at least 26 steps forward: one with each individual country or company that has taken over the lot for its display space. It is difficult to express the satisfaction and pride to see, just a little more than 500 days from the opening, the desire of the nations of the entire world to participate in this event and start working soon. By delivering these first lots today, we have kept the promise made some time ago and fulfilled the commitments undertaken at the international level, and this is certainly the best way to continue along the route that we have traced. We are thus moving forward with determination towards the tangible realization of this great event. Today, Expo Milano 2015 has truly begun and it has become a reality, not only for those of us who work at its organization on a daily basis, but also, and most importantly, for the rest of the world”.​


----------



## IThomas

CITYLIFE DISTRICT UPDATES


----------



## IThomas

PALAZZO DELLE SCINTILLE

82404380​
A new project for Palazzo delle Scintille in CityLife District. The old building, which is located in Viale Cassiodoro, has a total area of 15,500 sqm.
It will be another important place for fashion at an international level in Milan.​


----------



## IThomas

A DAY IN A PIC


----------



## IThomas

SPORT AND ENTERTAINMENT AFTER EXPO 2015

Begin the competition for a new multifunctional stadium that will be built in Expo area, northwest of city center, after the end of the international event. The competition will close around mid-February: in the coming days the players must submit their proposals, so far the only response has been given by AC Milan. In addition to the stadium (about 12 acres), there will be a close connection with a multi-thematic amusement park (about 44 acres). The project will become a large pedestrian area with limited traffic. The total area covered by the project is about 105 acres. Among the real estate agencies, there is also the idea of ​​turning a part of the area into a "center of food excellence".

Meanwhile here a video made to illustrate structure and areas that primarily will compose Expo 2015.

79976265​


----------



## IThomas

PRADA FOUNDATION








Watch out for the Fondazione Prada. So far it’s orchestrated a multitude of exhibitions in Milan and several overseas, art projects for the City of Milan, an international meeting on the subject of individual and collective challenge, conferences on philosophical themes, film festivals, and a whole slew of shows outside Milan. It’s also published over 30 books mostly on art and architecture, and funds a university chair in the philosophy of aesthetics. Miuccia Prada and Patrizio Bertelli transformed Prada and guided it into the major league of international fashion houses. No need to expand on that. They set up the Foundation, a nonprofit, in 1993 with exhibition space for contemporary art, and later entrusted its direction to Germano Celant. Since then it’s broadened its reach time and time again. Now it’s to have new quarters, in the refurbished and expanded premises of an early-20th-century industrial complex in a southern quarter of the city. The plans come out of Rem Koolhaas’s Office of Metropolitan Architecture, as indeed did the designs for flagship Prada stores and other Prada projects around the world.

The concept is predictably innovative, a new type of gallery space that responds to new interpretations of art, design, fashion, cinema and technology. Existing buildings at the perimeter of the complex, including a great hall, will be renovated. The planned new structures are a radical ten-storey tower conceived as a space for artistic creation, collaboration and display all under one roof; an ‘ideal museum’ with a vast hall slotted for installations; and a ‘black box’ open to a central courtyard for projections, performances and meetings. Elevated to full museum and gallery status in its grand new home, the Fondazione Prada can expand the scope of existing projects and foster collaboration with the big international players in the field of contemporary art, architecture and design.​


----------



## IThomas

GUCCI HEADQUARTERS








The requalification project for the former Caproni factory complex involves both the repurposing of existing industrial buildings and the erection of new structures, to create a multifunctional complex that contains offices, boardrooms and showroom – atelier facilities. 








Since 1930, the area hosted the aeronautics firm of Caproni, whose historic industrial hangars with their characteristic shed roofs, are built in exposed brick. 

















The hangar, the largest of the sheds, contains a multifunctional space of about 4000 sq meters; a new tower building for offices and boardrooms will be located in the centre of the lot, and will spread a built area of 5000 sq meters over 7 storeys.


----------



## IThomas

BOSCOLO HOTEL MILANO

















Urban luxury hospitality in a completely redesigned modernist structure within a bowshot of Piazza Duomo: the 5-star Boscolo Milano. Created for the Boscolo group by Milanese architect Italo Rota as the first permanent installation of Expo 2015, it’s a grand and ostentatious celebration of contemporary art and design, intended as much for local urbanites as for discerning visitors. Much of the hotel is open to the public, and the Boscolo already hosts many of the city’s most cosmopolitan events.








Rota maintained the original façade and the curved architecture of the old bank building, but gave free rein to creativity on the interiors. The reception, lobby and restaurant area are linked in a single concourse with a profusion of bright colours, flamboyant sculptures and bold, eclectic design elements, anything but understated. 


























The special effects continue in the corridors with dizzying swirls of metal tubes, wires and lights. 


























And no two rooms or suites have the same layout or décor, just the same luxurious, rigorously Italian style (Bisazza mosaics, Artemide lighting, Driade furniture, Meritalia chairs, and so on).


























The Boscolo also boasts a couple of 5 star restaurants, a Champagnerie, 3 meeting rooms, a Museum Hall and, of course, a spa in what was once the caveau.



































Art and design go hand in hand, and nowhere more so than in Milan. Exhibitions held in the Boscolo are often additional or complementary to those in the City Museums, and some of the rooms showcase works by artists such as Fontana and Sironi with close links to Milanese culture.​


----------



## IThomas

ARMANI HOTEL MILANO


























A 95-room palace hotel on via Manzoni, Golden Quadrangle Fashion District, dressed in the house’s trademark understated chic. 


























Anyone familiar with the ubiquitous baroque decor and often surly hospitality of most Milan establishments will be pleased to hear that Armani Hotel bucks that trend. This is a grown-up space, with more dolce vita. Service is tantamount—not surprising, given that the designer is a renowned perfectionist and, as anyone living here can vouch, commonly spotted at his restaurant, Armani Nobu, keeping a watchful eye over the proceedings. 





















































Nothing is left to chance; each guest is assigned their personal “lifestyle manager,” a staffer who is on call 24/7 to cater to every whim. There’s also a huge rooftop spa with a Japanese onsen-style jacuzzi and gym that overlooks the Duomo and La Scala, though various suites offer private gyms as well as personal kitchens. 

















But the really remarkable aspect of this property is the view, which is why upon arrival each guest is whisked to the seventh-floor bar and restaurant, which boasts stunning 360-degree city vistas. They’re so impressive it’s as if the designer’s saying (in Italian, of course; Armani prefers to not speak English), “Look, isn’t my city beautiful?” 
​


----------



## IThomas

UNICREDIT TOWER IN CHRISTMAS HOLIDAYS 2013


----------



## ArtZ

Amazing photos, especially those from Boscolo Hotel!:cheers:


----------



## sts

This thread is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!


----------



## IThomas

IL DRITTO TOWER BY NIGHT 








Another render about one of three CityLife District's skyscrapers.​


----------



## Eletrix

Complimenti IThomas, lavoro eccellente!


----------



## IThomas

EXPO MILAN MORE BIGGER THAN SHANGHAI 2010

Expo Milan 2015 overbooked. Demands of the countries that want to participate to the event are growing. Commissioner Giuseppe Sala is satisfied: "We went beyond all expectations: 139 countries had signed, were added in the last hour Poland and Bosnia and then we've the promise of the United States and Ireland". There will be 60 pavilions, a record among all editions; Expo 2010 Shanghai, had stopped at 42: "We wanted reach this number, but obviously there is great interest both to the Expo and the food theme. We'll have more pavilions of Asian states and also some unexpected presences from Africa. Angola, for example, has asked its space". Among those who have booked the larger sites are the Gulf countries, who will don't take care of expenses and they want to show to the world the best of itself. But the demands boom has create ​​some problems for the technicians, who are looking to review the position and arrangement of spaces to ensure to all the required square meters. In recent days, it was announced that the Food and Art pavillion, one of the five thematic areas within the site, will be in the Triennale Museum, inside Sempione Park and near Sforza Castle's area. In addition there is a very positive reinforcement of sustainable mobility, especially with the bike sharing, electric cars and new bike lanes, but also the traditional public transport.​


----------



## IThomas

UNICREDIT TOWER, PORTA NUOVA BUSINESS DISTRICT

82582801​


----------



## IThomas

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE WORLD!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Milano; well done :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## IThomas

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MILAN

82630732​


----------



## IThomas

BIKE SHARING GROWS YET








The goal of a more smart city. With the new stations: 214 Susa (between Piazzale Susa and Via Sidoli) and 216 Romagna-Pascoli (between Via Pascoli and Viale Romagna) grows the service of bike sharing BikeMi. So in Milan there are 190 stations in the heart of the city, with 3.412 yellow bikes. Today there are over 25,000 annual and 45,000 weekly and daily users. Since the born of the service there were more than 5.8 mln of samples: 1.8 mln in 2013 (+33% compared to 2012).

More info on *bikemi.com*​


----------



## IThomas

MORE ART EXHIBITIONS AND DIFFERENT EVENTS, WITH EXPO 2015








With Expo 2015, Milan not only is approaching to prepare the event, and to become for six months the world's center, but even at artistic proposals level, there will be an accelerator of quality about international exhibitions. Some examples? 








Now at the Royal Palace are still in progress, two great events, such as the exhibition in collaboration with Whitney Museum of New York, "Pollock and the irascible", a unique opportunity to discover the Abstract Expressionism, with masterpieces by the father of 'Action Painting', but also Rothko and De Kooning. In addition the master: *Andy Warhol*. Then another collaboration with Centre Pompidou in Paris: "*Il volto del '900*" that is a collection of portraits. Then from Beaubourg comes a rich collection of paintings as Kandinsky. While Marco Rotelli writing on the facede with lights shows. 








*HangarBicocca*, is now in more and more close relations with Tate Modern in London. The curator of the Pirelli's space in Milan, Andrea Lissoni, was in fact called by the London museum to care for film and international art, but in the capital of Lombardy Region, now there are exhibitions of Ragnar Kjartansson and his music; and one dedicated to Dieter, Bjorn and Oddur Roth, three generations of the most important families of art from the twentieth century for the future. Same path, other events. The steps taken are encouraging.​


----------



## IThomas

CITYLIFE DISTRICT UPDATES

Completed the residences (Hadid and Libeskind), Il Dritto Tower in now under construction (28 floors on 50), opened the first part of public park, in 2014 starts the construction of the other skyscrapers.











































































































​


----------



## IThomas

PORTA NUOVA BUSINESS DISTRICT (BY NIGHT) UPDATES





















































​


----------



## IThomas

UNICREDIT TOWER AND GAE AULENTI SQUARE























































​


----------



## IThomas

LATE AFTERNOON AND NIGHT MOMENTS AROUND THE CITY

*Peace Arch*









*View on Sforza Castle from Peace Arch*









*Cathedral*









*A red sky in one street*









*Old RAI TV tower*









*Metro station near 'La Rinascente' Department Store, on Corso Vittorio Emanuele*









*Corso di Porta Ticinese*









*Columns of Saint Lawrence Basilica*









*Milano Centrale Station Railway*









*Navigli District*


----------



## IThomas

CHURCH OF SANTA MARIA DELLE GRAZIE:
THE HOME OF LEONARDO DA VINCI'S LAST SUPPER








The Church of Santa Maria delle Grazie is one of the most striking monuments of Lombard Renaissance. The Church was built between 1466 and 1490 under the direction of Guiniforte Solari, only subsequently in 1492 the apsidal part was added by Bramante. In the refectory of the church of Santa Maria delle Grazie, ancient premises of the Court of the Inquisition, one of the absolute masterpieces of history is kept: Leonardo da Vinci's Last Supper. 

















The fame of the building is also due to the tribune of the apsidal part on today's Via Caradosso, added in 1492. The inside of the church with a double series of side chapels highlights the Solari's Gothic background just as the arcades on the two rows of columns. 

















The vaults bear frescoed decorations dating from the birth of the building, rediscovered after they had been hidden in 600. From the apse one goes into the small arcaded cloister which leads into the Old Sacristy, built in 1499 and restored in 1982. 

















The walls are lined with wooden cabinets decorated with rich inlay, above which one can see remains of hand painting and fragments of detached frescoes that date back to the construction of the building.








You will find this great work of art that Leonardo da Vinci was commissioned to paint by Ludovico il Moro, from 1496 to 1498, in the refectory of the Dominican convent of Santa Maria delle Grazie, outside the church a door, on your right, will lead you into it. 








The Last Supper painted by Leonardo da Vinci is ingeniously devised as an expansion of the perspective of the space in which it is set (1495-1497). It is one of the most famous works of art in the world, and has long been an icon of Western civilization. The scene portrays the moment in which Jesus tells his disciples that one of them is about to betray him. 








The Last Supper is included in the UNESCO's list. On the opposite wall there is a Crucifixion dating of the same period by Giovanni Donato Montorfano.​


----------



## IThomas

LIGHTS SHOW ON ROYAL PALACE: TASTE THE BEAUTY

82604722​


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## Japanac

Very nice skyscrapers! :master:
Like the new one under counstruction and the modern residental buildings around! 
Sunsets! :drool:
:cheers:


----------



## IThomas

AROUND THE CITY

*Wake up Milan!*









*Baileys Advertise on the Cathedral*









*Old and new in CityLife District*









*Arnaldo Pomodoro's sculpture in Piazza Meda*









*Corso Vittorio Emanuele II by day*


















*Relax among the nature in the city center*




































*Sunset on the new town behind the old one*









*Navigli District by night*


















*Sforza Castle by night*


















*Xmas lights in Via Dante*









*Xmas window in Dolce & Gabbana store*









*Xmas window in Prada store*







​


----------



## IThomas

AROUND THE CITY

*View on Vittorio Emanuele II Gallery from Piazza della Scala*









*Inside Vittorio Emanuele II Gallery*


















*Inside Milano Centrale Railway Station*


















*Strange and funny ads in Navigli District*









*Hotel in Via Tortona*









*Tram in Porta Genova*









*End of railway lines in Porta Genova*









*View on Pirelli Tower in Piazza Duca d'Aosta by night*









*Old footbridge between Via Tortona and Via Ventimiglia*









*Milano Rho-Pero New Fair*


----------



## IThomas

AROUND THE CITY

*Villa Reale and its gardens*













































*Porta Garibaldi*









*Excelsior Gallia Hotel near Milano Centrale Station Railway*









*View on the spire of Unicredit Tower*









*Unicredit Tower in Porta Nuova Business District*









*Lombardy Region Tower in Porta Nuova Business District*



























*Lombardy Square in Porta Nuova Business District*


















*Church of San Paolo Converso*









*Church of San Pietro in Gessate*









*Church of San Gottardo in Corte*









*Inside the Cathedral*




































*Inside and outside Museo del '900*






















































*Bell tower of Basilica Santo Stefano Maggiore*









*Dome of Church Santa Maria dei Miracoli presso San Celso*







​


----------



## IThomas

AFTER MONCLER, SOON NEW ENTRIES IN MILAN STOCK EXCHANGE:
THE GREAT SUCCESS OF THE FASHION AND DESIGN








After the great success of Monclear, about two weeks ago, which is entered in the Milan Stock Exchange, important brands of fashion and design are prepare to follow the same path. Monclear, during the first day of listing has recorded +46.76%: the title reach a maximum of 15,47 euro. In a single day the group's value on the stock market has grown by 1.2 bln to about 3.7 bln euro. Today, only the luxury companies listed in Milan are 17 for a total valuation of 32 bln euro. *"Milan Stock Exchange - says Le Monde - is become the place of reference for luxury brands"*, but missing the Milanese fashion group Prada, who preferred the Hong Kong Stock Exchange. In a study published a few days ago, about the research of new entries there could be 50 fashion and luxury companies (a total of 763 companies considered) and 15 home and design brands (on 166). Companies that could lead Piazza Affari in a recapitalization, adding +26.1 bln euro: almost double of the current one, which stood at 29.7 bln euro. This could be the right moment, because the Italian luxury sector on stock market, showed a best performance at international level. Among these large groups, are mentioned companies such as Giorgio Armani, Ermenegildo Zegna, Dolce & Gabbana, Renzo Rosso, Versace; but also new entry such as the umbrian cashmere knitwear brand of Fabiana Filippi, or Kiko's cosmetics company; and design companies such as Kartell, Flos, B&B, Poltrone&Sofà.​


----------



## IThomas

GROWS THE LUXURY IN THE CITY'S HEARTH:
A NEW DEPARTMENT STORE BY BRIAN & BARRY

82966394
Former redevelopment idea about Brian & Barry​
Grows the commercial offer of one world's fashion capital cities. Decades by decades, and year by year there were "new poles" of fashion and design. Golden Quadrangle Fashion District, Brera Design District, Vittorio Emanuele II Gallery, department stores as LaRinascente, or the Coin's flagship store in Piazza Cinque Giornate; other numerous monobrand stores around streets and squares, are some examples that you can find in the historical center of Milan. Since March 2014, reopened after a redevelopment, the department store Brian & Barry, owned by the milanese family Zaccardi. 

Located in Via Durini near Piazza San Babila, there will be 12 floors of clothing, perfumes, watches and jewelery. It will be the only department store in Europe with an entire floor to the big international jewels brands such as Audemars Piguet and Chopard, Pasquale Bruni and Journe Chanel, Bell & Ross, Porsche Design, Mattia Cielo, David Webb, Ole Lynggaard, Recarlo, Pippo Perez, Nanis, Lenses & Villasco, Queriot, Tag Heuer, Vhernier, Shamballa. The department store will also have a space for "great taste". Another attention will be paid to the brand Eclipse: will be dedicated a space of 600 sqm. As far as the clothing, there will be in addition 200 well-known brands of fashion and small brands of emerging designers who will occupy four floors of the building (fifth to eighth).​


----------



## IThomas

PORTA NUOVA BUSINESS DISTRICT UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## IThomas

MILAN'S CENTRAL SQUARE GETS GREEN, EDIBLE EXPO MAKEOVER








Milan's majestic stone-paved central square will be getting a green, edible makeover in time to coincide with food-themed Expo 2015, the city announced last weekend. The winning entry of an open contest to re-landscape the Piazza del Duomo envisions wooding its sides with native trees and planting its centre with multi-tiered gardens of wheat, oats, rye, barley and aromatic herbs - in keeping with Expo 2015's theme of "Feeding the Planet. Energy for Life". Plantings are to begin in the next few weeks with an eye on yielding fresh botanical splendour to the barren square in time for the Universal Exposition, which runs May to October of next year.

The Piazza del Duomo is a place where the city's symbol - its ivory spired gothic cathedral - and monumental buildings preside over a vast open space in the dead centre of the city's target-shaped heart. It has remained much the same since a major revamping in the late 1800's, designed by architect Giuseppe Mengoni, ushered in an era that celebrated united Italy's new monarchy. With its victory arch, stately arcades and statue of Italy's first king, the square looks befitting of pageantry or the thump of soldiers boots, built to endure the crisscrossing footfall of millions of visitors each year - and 80,000 people gathered there without mishap Tuesday night for a public New Year's Eve party co-sponsored by Expo 2015. The winning entry for planting the square was submitted by a consortium of a nursery in Carugate in Milan's periphery, a photography studio and an Milanese architectural firm. Chiara Bisconti, Milan's councillor for public greenery said the project's landscaping approach is novel, fitting and sustainable.

"(The plants) are no longer only ornamental, but tied to the history of the territory, to the species present in our countryside," Bisconti said. Bisconti added that the project will be carried out and maintained for three years by a private sponsor and thus comes at no cost to public coffers. Environmental and economic sustainability were also at the heart of a report published Monday on the Milan Expo 2015 website. The 2013 Sustainability Report marks the first such document ever for a Universal Exposition, and fulfills a promise made in Milan's original, winning proposal to host the big event. 

"As Italians, it is the second time that we raise the bar and represent a benchmark on an international level for major events. In fact, the 2006 winter Olymipic games in Turin were the first Olympics to adopt an environmental management system and to publish a sustainability report," Expo 2015 wrote on its website. The sustainability report for Expo 2015 explains all the actions taken and results achieved from 2009 through early 2013 to aim resources toward environmental, economic and social benefits and to engage Expo's various stakeholders. The report will be updated again next year to coincide with the world fair. Expo 2015 said it wants to set an example for the future. "Through this experience, Expo 2015 aims to promote the spread of sustainability reporting for major events," the Expo site read.​


----------



## IThomas

GOOGLE AND SAMSUNG IN PORTA NUOVA BUSINESS DISTRICT








Google and Samsung togheter with the same fate: headquarters of the two international groups are going to move into Porta Nuova Business District. Google will occupy the Island Tower, situated near the two green and sustainable residential buildings, Vertical Forest. While Samsung will fill the some spaces inside Diamond Tower.​


----------



## IThomas

EXPO 2015 VILLAGE

Expo 2015 Village will have seven residential towers in environmentally sustainable A class, to accommodate the more than 1,200 delegates, to be converted at the end of the event in a complex social housing available in the city. The designers are: Mario Cucinella, Teknoarch, B22 and Pura. Since July 2016, will be made other 4 buildings with 293 apartments, to transform this area into the largest settlement of social housing in Italy: 11 buildings with a total of 684 lodgings and related appurtenances to 52,500 square meters. Here some renders.


























​


----------



## IThomas

E3E BUILDINGS IN PORTA NUOVA BUSINESS DISTRICT:
CONSTRUCTION BEGIN IN 2014


























E3E will have a distinctive character that must be in relation with the adjacent buildings of Porta Nuova Business District: office and commercial spaces, in relationship between external and internal spaces. Another goal is to connect urban fabric with the adjacent new green areas. The project explore the theme of synthesis between 'natural' and 'artificial'. The aesthetic principle and constructive environments, allows to get transparent and illuminated buildings, with facades shading by solar radiation in the morning and at sunset, ensuring optimum comfort conditions in the environment. 

















In addition to this new area, the contemporary botanical garden (90,000 sqm) designed by dutch landscape architect Petra Blaisse. There will be dozens of circular mini-forests, relax/music/reading areas. This project is included in the new park of 130,000 sqm: the "Library of Trees" (100,000 sqm) in which alternate with water spaces and also the Museum of flowers and insects. While another green area of ​​18,000 sqm will be connected to Corso Como and a new pedestrian path. The project is one of the largest urban redevelopment in Europe now.​


----------



## IThomas

BOOM OF TOURISTS FROM ASIA








In New York, Paris and London, during Christmas holidays, hotels raise their prices. While in Milan, says the statistics, prices are downside. In these days, around the city there are a lot of almond-shaped eyes and Slavic accents stand out more. Russia, China, Japan remains tanks customers for hotels, shops and restaurants. Grows also the percentage of tourists from Hong Kong, Kazakhstan, South Korea, Azerbaijan. "In 4-5 star hotels there is a strong growth of visitors from Kazakhstan and Azerbaijan". According to the report, foreigners are at least 70% clients of this period. This number represents also the tourism in Golden Quadrangle Fashion District. President Guglielmo Miani says "Russians are about 30% who buy luxury brands, while 28% Chinese people. Then, other Asians and Arabs tourists". But not only rich people face long transatlantic flights to reach Milan. There is also a growing of the sector, thanks to mid-class tourists, which combines culture and shopping, and always focused on products "Made ​​in Italy". There are, for example, groups of Koreans making their way on food/design/fashion outlets. Foreign visitors are increasingly demanding about culture and entertainment, not just business.​


----------



## IThomas

MILAN FASHION WEEKS: 2014 EVENTS








Milano Moda Main is the innovative calendar that coordinates the opening of the Milanese showrooms selling the Men’s, Women’s and Children’s MAIN COLLECTIONS with the aim of responding to changing market demands and an audience of increasingly demanding industry professionals. Milano Moda Main groups all the events together on an official list relating to exhibitions and sales of the most important names in prêt-à-porter being held in the designer showrooms and the fashion houses. 

Milano Moda Donna is the most prestigious event organized by Camera Nazionale della Moda Italiana, with its two yearly appointments and a network of thousands of field operators that work to make this great event perfect. The woman collection fashion shows are the most awaited moment of the international fashion system. Camera Nazionale della Moda Italiana manages and fully co-ordinates all the events, so facilitating the work of showrooms, buying-offices, press offices, and public relations firms. Milano is the prestigious location that hosts more than 170 shows and presentations, promoting the maisons that have made famous Made In Italy in the world and supporting new talents that make of the fashion world a sector in continuous evolution. In this fascinating and full of creativity scenario, Camera Nazionale della Moda carries out essential functions like drawing up the calendar of the shows and presentations, managing the relations with the Institutions, realizing image and setting of the new Fashion Hub in Piazza Mercanti, the press office and creation of special events. 

Along with Milano Moda Donna, Milano Moda Uomo is the International event with all the innovations of prêt-à-porter for men presented by the most important maisons of Italian fashion; during the event more than 100 fashion shows and presentations take place; Italian and foreign journalist attending are more than 1000 and buyers are almost 10.000. 

*Milano Moda Main*
* 9 January / 8 February 2014​
*Milano Moda Uomo*
* 11 / 14 January 2014
* 21 / 25 June 2014​
*Milano Moda Donna*
* 19 / 24 February 2014
* 17 / 23 September 2014​


----------



## IThomas

NEW 'FELTRINELLI FOUNDATION' IN PORTA VOLTA

Feltrinelli per Porta Volta: a new home for Fondazione Giangiacomo Feltrinelli, a project developed for the city of Milan and its residents. Along with the headquarters of the Fondazione - an internationally renowned center for study and research - the plan includes two additional buildings that will be mostly devoted to offices.

63566254​
The peculiarity of the chosen area lies in its location, sitting along the route of the Spanish Walls: these ancient walls, dating back to the Fifteenth century, are the remains of a series of defensive works that defined the city boundaries ever since the Roman Times. By the end of the Nineteenth century, when the Bastioni (ramparts) were eventually opened, via Alessandro Volta marked the beginning of the urban expansion beyond the old walls, becoming a new connection axis between the historic center and Cimitero Monumentale. Altogether, the Feltrinelli project will represent a major improvement of the Porta Volta area, benefiting the city and its residents.The Progetto Feltrinelli per Porta Volta also includes the development of a green area featuring boulevards and bike paths, conceived as an extension of the existing avenues. At street level, the new buildings will host cafés, restaurants and shops, thus giving back to the residents an upgraded, more usable and livable area.


----------



## IThomas

THE MENDINI'S NEW GALLERY FRAGILE IS ANYTHING 
BUT THE MINIMAL MILANESE NORM








When Fragile opened the doors to its pink and sea-foam green walled space just prior to the holidays, the discreet restraint of Milan's minimal design gallery scene went up in smoke. The fire was stoked by Alessandro and Francesco Mendini of Atelier Mendini, who in collaboration with Studio Pepe, lavished this new space in fantastic colour and pattern. Frosted with an ornate white lattice railing and a giant, multi-coloured puzzle painted floor, both designed by the architect Alessandro Mendini, the two-storey gallery shakes with vibrancy and levity. Yet despite the lighthearted surroundings, Fragile is a gallery brimming with some very serious design. Sitting just two blocks from Milan's Piazza San Babila, the gallery features rare pieces from Italian mid-century darlings such as Giò Ponti, Gino Sarfatti, Franco Albini and BBPR, as well as an unconventional mix of brash contemporary designs and vintage jewellery. Though Fragile has operated under the scenes by its owner Alessandro Padoan for several years, this is the first bold 200 square meter store front for the gallery in Milan.​


----------



## IThomas

'ENI' NEW HEADQUARTER

















The new headquarter Eni intends to interpret the historic and current values ​​of the company. The great vision of Mr. Enrico Mattei, was able to transmit more than 50 years ago, the story of an Italian company able to communicate their identity values to the world. 

















The concept embodies the values ​​in a campus organized around three individual buildings that embrace a vibrant public square with service for people. Today, confirming and renewing the role of Eni in the world, as a center of excellence and innovation in research and production of energy, the project proposed three values​​: the individual and the community center, the square, democracy and integration. 

















With a layered and dynamic architecture, the new headquarter tells the wealth of geological stratification and composition of the soil: landscape as a source of energy and life, research and innovation towards new sustainability. 

















The concept design gives shape to the exploration and production process through metamorphic architecture, a continuum fluid and dynamic, rich interconnections, symbolizing the transformation of the natural elements into energy. The project also includes landscape and public spaces.​


----------



## IThomas

WELCOME TO HOMI: THE PATHWAY TO ELEGANCE.
A RENEWED BIGGER & BETTER FAIR OPENS ITS DOORS TO REVEAL THE WAYS THAT STYLE GENERATES EMOTION, CONCEPT CONVEYS THE ATMOSPHERE AND APPEAL OF 'MADE IN ITALY'.








HOMI throws open its doors. A Bigger, Better MACEF is ready to welcome industry players who care about the forms of beauty, taste and style in personal and location-based items. A natural evolution of the famous MACEF international home fair and its fifty year heritage, this major new Fiera Milano concept reveals all at its inaugural Fair, which is being held *between 19 and 22 January 2014*. HOMI - the name may be simple but it is packed with meaning: the O alludes to the circle that encloses and symbolically encompasses us as individuals, our space and our habits; the concluding MI is a homage to the city of Milan. HOMI has been conceived to be a groundbreaking formula inspired by rapidly and continuously-evolving global tastes and trends. *Lifestyles may change but Italian Style continues to be the global lodestar for elegance, form and measure*.

HOMI spans the Home – our cultural habitat, the place we live and where we are ourselves – and the Store – the place where we make and change our choices and tastes. These are the cardinal points for navigating through this new trade fair concept, one that has emerged at a time when lifestyle changes driven by changes in the way products are distributed have altered the market and generated a need for a new point of assembly. HOMI is the ambassador for these changes. Leveraging a brand-new concept expressed through satellites that are dedicated to ten different market areas – Living Habits, Home Wellness, Fragrances & Personal Care, Fashion & Jewels, Gifts & Events, Garden & Outdoor, kid Style, Home Textiles, Hobby & Work, and Concept Lab. 

HOMI is here to tell a story: the story of new ideas combining into an overarching vision in which space, light, colour and emotion transform into concrete proposals for elegance, originality, crafts-inspired wisdom and entrepreneurial creativity. So many voices, talents, new developments and stories to tell… Ideas that become objects, objects that stimulate ideas… HOMI is a pathway that encompasses and builds on all of the things that are exhibited by a host of companies: long-standing major brands with international recognition (the hands of inventive, creative Italy) alongside young designers and recently-established companies (the minds of a potential future, outlining the design world as it shall be).

The new reality that is HOMI greets you with open arms. HOMI has been welcomed by bodies tasked with protecting and supporting excellence, which view this major new venture as a promise kept to leverage Made in Italy and raise its profile on markets around the globe. Indeed, HOMI has struck agreements with Sistema Moda Italia, which represents the Italian textiles and fashion industry, and with which it will be promoting the home textiles sector and member companies; and with the Camera Italiana Buyer Moda, whose brief is to foster retail venue quality through high-end member retailers under “The Best Shops” registered trademark. 

HOMI keeps on going with all of its lustre and style: the event continues even after the doors close, on and into the future. HOMI+ is a prime opportunity to do real business in an online community. Business opportunities from the event continue for almost two months. Building on the success of MACEF+, this winning digital formula keeps the buzz going about the products on show. A new world is born. HOMI’s satellites are worlds-within-worlds, while the web fast-tracks the most exclusive buyers to everything HOMI has to offer. *HOMI+ goes online on 3 February 2014 and stays open for eight weeks.*

Every creative and artistic process is the transformation of an idea into an object or a tangible experience. HOMI is no different. A concept for a new hub of Italian style, HOMI is set to open its doors at the Fiera Milano and begin a dialogue in every one of the world’s languages. Through a series of themed satellites, HOMI’s specificity is just one of the hallmarks of this new event. Visitors to HOMI are guided along a step-by-step journey into style, like visiting a grand house with a great many rooms, or being immersed in a poetic story that takes place against a great many different backdrops: the idea gradually unfolds bit by bit through expression and suggestion.

The HOMI pathway runs through each satellite, re-engineered and tailored to each particular market sector. Initially, visitors are greeted at a special themed Welcome Area that showcases products hosted at the satellite and prepares them for their visit. The first impact with products occurs at the Format Store, an exclusive lifestyle-inspired display concept featuring creations from headline companies in different satellites, telling their story alongside “guests” from other satellites as part of a unique and exciting experience.

The intrinsic raison d’etre of the event is at the heart of each satellite: the meticulous exhibition of products planned to fully leverage each company’s strengths. HOMI sets out to gratify every visitor by framing their time here not just as a chance to encounter beauty but to be a pleasure as well. Indeed, every satellite features two leisure areas: the Ritual Area, where industry-leading teams infuse taste and food into the HOMI feeling, and the Library Area, which offers a chance to hear the voices and see the work of great design masters and experts in a selection of the most interesting publications in the field. Pleasure, culture and relaxation run right through the HOMI experience. The welcoming Business Lounges at each satellite let industry professionals and buyers meet and share their discoveries at HOMI. The Lounges are open to all visitors who want a place where comfort rules supreme.

A further two Areas at each satellite extend horizons and reveal new points of view about the products on show, offering an opportunity to leave tangible, forward-looking suggestions. The Virtual Area allows visitors to discover technological innovation in each sector; the Packaging Area takes us into the universe of items that cover, protect and instantly allow us to recognize products from different market arenas. A visit to HOMI is set to be a unique experience created by many smaller experiences: a journey into the beautiful, a dive into the world of design, a discovery of business and pleasure, and a curtain-raiser on what our future may look like. HOMI is the future. HOMI is here today.








The Homi universe is revealed, expressed in VISIONS OF HOME AND LIFESTYLE. Concepts for living your life and experiencing the home - indoor and outdoor. Suggestions for appreciating the day and embracing the night, solutions for experiencing and sharing wellness in every nuance.







SATELLITE: *LIVING HABITS*
WHAT: Kitchen & dining, furnishing and complements; lighting design
SECTORS: Living, Kitchen, Table
WHERE: Halls 1-3, 2-4, 5-7​






SATELLITE: *GARDEN & OUTDOOR*
WHAT: Systems, furnishings and accessories for the outdoor setting; gardening; pet accessories
SECTORS: Outdoor/Glamping, Gardening, Pet
WHERE: Hall 5​






SATELLITE: *KID STYLE*
WHAT: Furnishings and complements; fashion and accessories under 14 age group
SECTOR: Kid
WHERE: Hall 6

SATELLITE: *GIFT & EVENTS / FESTIVITY*
WHAT: HOMI has also taken over Festivity, – the exhibition for Christmas decorations – which will be found in the GIFTS & EVENTS satellite this year. It’s a rediscovered synergy with more traditional products found in the Macef sector offering visitors a wide range of products dedicated to every holiday. The Festivity section at HOMI will become a unique opportunity to discover ideas and trends in this industry and will be complemented by the HOBBY & WORK satellite dedicated to stationery, writing instruments and ideas for the office.
SECTORS: Gift, Festivity
YOU WILL FIND ALSO: Promotional items, museum merchandising, ceremonies and anniversaries, items and accessories for smokers, gifts items, licensing giftware, christmas and other holiday decoration
WHERE: Halls 6-10, 14​






SATELLITE: *HOME TEXTILES*
WHAT: Textiles, home wear, organizers
SECTORS: Textiles, home wear, organizers
WHERE: Hall 3

SATELLITE: *FRAGRANCES & PERSONAL CARE*
WHAT: Home & personal fragrances are and care for one's environment with aromatherapy
SECTORS: Fragrances
WHERE: Hall 7

SATELLITE: *HOBBY & WORK*
WHAT: Hobbies, travel, music and work
SECTORS: Hobbies, travel, music and work 
WHERE: Hall 10​






SATELLITE: *HOME WELLNESS*
WHAT: Bathroom, wellness, sports and relaxation
SECTORS: Bathroom, Wellness, Relax
WHERE: Hall 7​






SATELLITE: *FASHION & JEWELS*
WHAT: Accessories, jewellery and clothing
SECTORS: Accessories, jewellery and clothing
WHERE: Halls 9-11, 18​
*TICKETS* * *BROCHURE* * *OFFICIAL WEBSITE*​


----------



## IThomas

MILAN? MORE GREEN THAN MANHATTAN!









Lambro Park in autumn​
The skeptics will have to think twice before say what city has more ha of green spaces. Yes, unbelievable but true! In Manhattan there is Central Park, a large park of _339.94 ha_, but there aren't other large green areas, with the exception of planning park on disused elevated tracks, the High Line, a path among tall grasses. Milan has already many parks that exist: North Park (_640_), Forlanini Park (_75, extended 310_), Boscoincittà Park (_110_), Ticinello Park (_88_), Lambro Park (_77.3_), Trenno Park (_59_), Sempione Park (_38.6_), Monte Stella Montagnetta Park (_37_), Idro Fontanelli Gardens/Porta Venezia Park (_17.2_), Villa Scheibler Park (_14.8_), Bruzzano Park (_12_), Maserati Park (_11_), not to mention others. To these must be added the new parks under development in CityLife District, Porta Nuova Business District, Portello District. And are likely to be added in the future new large parks such as the conversion of the areas in Farini or the former Falks factories. For example, only North Park has the twice surface area of Central Park. The island of Manhattan (87 sqkm) and the core city of Milan (181) has about same population, but not the same skyscrapers density. And is it to give to Central Park its great fascinating effect of a green island, but Milan is more green than Manhattan.​


----------



## IThomas

BORN SPECIAL TOURIST CARD FOR 10 CIVIC MUSEUMS: 35€/YEAR









Inside Twentieth Century Museum​
From a business city to a more touristic city. Grows the need to expand culture and improve it: more and more tourists and citizens demand it. Milan thinks great things. Meanwhile works for digitalize all systems, new check-in born everywhere, and the goal for spring 2014 is unify 10 civic museums: from the Museum of Sforza Castle to Twentieth Century Museum, and then again from Risorgimento Museum to Arcaelogical Museum, from Aquarius to the Gallery of Modern Art, and then Museum of Natural History, Museum Casa Boschi-Di Stefano, Morando Palace, Studio Francesco Messina Museum. Then the renewal and the creation of a special tourist card: with about 35 euro (not yet determined the exact price, but it should be between 30/40 euro), any citizen or tourist subscriber can enter into these sites an unlimited times for one year from the subscription. In addition all prices of single tickets museums, will be made uniform: € 5, while € 3 short version. The city of Milan, is also working to create a distinctive brand for tourism / business such as New York, Paris, London and Sydney, as well as to another card for Expo 2015 should unite transports, culture and services. The road is uphill all the way, the change has begun.​


----------



## IThomas

VAN GOGH IS ALIVE... AND BOOM VISITORS FOR RAPHAEL'S MADONNA OF FOLIGNO

Van Gogh’s masterpieces come to life in a vibrant symphony of lights, colours and sounds at the Fabbrica del Vapore (via Procaccini, 4): utilising the innovative “Sensory 4” system that incorporates 40 high definition projectors, multi-channel motion graphics and cinema-quality surround sound, more than 3,000 images are displayed on giant screens, walls, columns, ceilings and even the floor. *Van Gogh Alive*. The Experience is a new, fascinating and educational way of experiencing and learning about art, where high definition images offer a never-seenbefore, close-up view of the intricate details of the works by this Dutch master of colour.

_Open daily 10am-8pm (Thurs and Sat until 11pm)
Until 9 March 2014_

83449786​
Boom of visitors for the Madonna of Foligno, the work of Raphael from Vatican Museums.


----------



## IThomas

HOT VENUES JANUARY 2014
EXHIBITIONS
*PALAZZO REALE*
_Open Mon 2.30pm-7.30pm; Tues-Wed, Fri and Sun 
9.30am-7.30pm; Thurs and Sat 9.30am-10.30pm
Piazza Duomo, 12. T: 02 875672. M1-M3 Duomo
*website*_

- until 26 January: RODIN. IL MARMO, LA VITA
- until 9 february: IL VOLTO DEL ’900 DA MATISSE A BACON - Masterpieces from the Centre Pompidou
- until 16 february 2014: POLLOCK E GLI IRASCIBILI - New York School
- until 2 March: WARHOL - Peter Brant Collection
- until 27 April: VASSILY KANDINSKY

*GALLERIE D’ITALIA/MUSEO POLDI PEZZOLI*
_Gallerie d'Italia: Open Tues-Sun 9.30am-7.30pm 
Thurs 9.30am-10.30pm; closed on Monday
Piazza della Scala, 6. T: 800 167619
M1-M3 Duomo, M3 Montenapoleone
*website*_

_Museo Poldi Pezzoli: Open Mon-Sun 10am-6pm 
closed on Tuesdays. Via A. Manzoni, 12. T: 02 796334 
T:+39.02.794889. M3 Montenapoleone
*website*_

- until 2 March: WUNDERKAMMER. ART, NATURE, WONDER YESTERDAY AND TODAY

*PINACOTECA DI BRERA*
*website*

- until 12 January 2014: SEICENTO LOMBARDO A BRERA

*TRIENNALE DI MILANO*
_Open Tues-Sun 10.30am-8.30pm; Thurs 10.30am-11pm 
V. Alemagna, 6. T: 02 724341. M1-M2 Cadorna FN
*website*_

- until 12 January: PHOTOGRAPHY - #Neverending Moments 
- until 19 January: DESIGN - Immagini d’oro
- until 2 february: DESIGN - un designer per le imprese 2013 ART - Massimo Minini 1973-2013
- until 9 february: DESIGN - Piero fornasetti
- until 16 february: DESIGN - Made in Slums. Mathare Nairobi
- until 23 february: DESIGN - VI Triennale Design Museum

FAIRS
*FIERAMILANO RHO FAIRGROUNDS*

- 19-22 January: HOMI. The great new Macef
A new notion of fair that revolves around people, their style, and spaces - *website*
- 22-24 January: PROMOTION TRADE EXHIBITION
International exhibition of promotional products​


----------



## IThomas

HOT DATES JANUARY 2014

- WEDNESDAY 1 _ MUSIC: Zhang Xian conducts the Giuseppe Verdi Symphonic Chorus of Milan in Beethoven’s Symphony no. 9 in D minor.

- THURSDAY 2 _ PREMIERE: La Scala is set to open a brand new show as part of its 2013/2014 ballet series, featuring a new world premier work by Alexei Ratmansky (also 4, 5, 11, 15, 16 January).

- FRIDAY 3 _ OPERA: last day to be swept away by Verdi’s timeless classic La traviata at Teatro alla Scala.

- SATURDAY 4 _ SHOPPING: sales start in Milan. Loads of opportunities and discounts to make your shopping experience even more exclusive.

- SUNDAY 5 _ EXHIBITION: Luigi Zàini e la Fabbrica di Cioccolato celebrates the centenary anniversary of this iconic Italian confectionery company until tomorrow.

- MONDAY 6 _ FESTIVITY: Milan celebrates Epiphany with the annual procession of the Three Kings and a street market in the Navigli district (until tomorrow).

- TUESDAY 7 _ CONCERT: only Italy date for heavy metal band Lamb of God at Alcatraz in via Valtellina.

- WEDNESDAY 8 _ PHOTOGRAPHY: only three more days to visit photographic exhibition “Man Ray Models” at Fondazione Marconi (until 11 January).

- THURSDAY 9 _ EXHIBITION: evening opening at Palazzo Reale until 10.30 pm. A great opportunity to visit the new exhibition dedicated to Kandinsky (until 27 April).

- FRIDAY 10 _ ART: the collective exhibition “Alternative” nomadi at the Fabbrica del Vapore ends the day after tomorrow (until 12 January).

- SATURDAY 11 _ FASHION: step into a world of glamour with Milan’s eagerly awaited “Settimana della moda” featuring the fashion shows of Milano Moda Uomo (until 14 January).

- SUNDAY12 _ ART: last day to see the Madonna di Foligno exhibit by Raffaello at Palazzo Marino (12 January).

- MONDAY 13 _ FAIR: the 2013 edition of White (men and women’s clothing and accessories) in via Tortona 27 ends today (11-13 January).

- TUESDAY 14 _ MARKET: don’t miss the traditional viale Papiniano street market, one of the largest and most alluring in Milan

- WEDNESDAY 15 _ CIRCUS: Acrobatic circus Eloize debuts at Teatro Arcimboldi (15-19 January).

- THURSDAY 16 _ ART: new space RIVOLI2 – Fondazione per l’Arte contemporanea opens today. Its first project is dedicated to an exhibit by Italian artist Marco Bongiorni (16 January-2 March).

- FRIDAY 17 _ ART: just for today, free entrance to Wunderkammer. Arte, Natura, Meraviglia ieri e oggi, in the spaces of the Gallerie d’Italia and the Museo Poldi Pezzoli.

- SATURDAY 18 _ BALLET: today and tomorrow, Milan’s Teatro Arcimboldi will be staging the Gran Galà dei Danzatori, featuring important classic and modern dance repertoires.

- SUNDAY 19 _ SPORT: A.C. Milan will take on Hellas Verona at the San Siro Stadium in a bid to qualify for the Serie A Championships.

- MONDAY 20 _ CONCERT: iconic band Dream Theatre is set to awe audiences at Mediolanum Forum di Assago.

- TUESDAY 21 _ MARKET: held every Tuesday, the traditional street market in via Fauché (zona Sempione) is a cult destination for bargain hunters.

- WEDNESDAY 22 _ FAIR: last day to visit lifestyle fair HOMI, a new and bigger version of the old Macef (Fiera Milano-Rho, 19-22 January).

- THURSDAY 23 _ MUSICAL: from today until 9 February, glitzy musical “Romeo e Giulietta. Ama e cambia il mondo” will be staged at the Gran Teatro Linear 4 Ciak.

- FRIDAY 24 _ MUSIC: Giuseppe Verdi’s Symphonic Orchestra will inspire audiences with its rendition of Mahler’s Symphony no. 2 in C Minor – “Resurrection” conducted by John Axelrod.

- SATURDAY 25 _ ART: the exhibition dedicated to revered sculptor Rodin ends tomorrow at Palazzo Reale (until 26 January).

- SUNDAY 26 _ CONCERT: Aperitivo in Concerto returns to Teatro Manzoni with a performance by virtuoso cellist Erik Friedlander&Bonebridge.

- MONDAY 27 _ ANNIVERSARY: Memorial Day. Commemorate victims of the Holocaust by visiting the “Memoriale della Shoah di Milano” at Milan’s Central Station.

- TUESDAY 28 _ CONCERT: famed Canadian heart-throb Michael Bublé is set to lull audiences at a fabulous live concert scheduled to be staged at Mediolanum Forum di Assago.

- WEDNESDAY 29 _ MUSIC: Antonella Ruggero, one of Italy’s most beautiful voices, will inspire audiences with a performance at Blue Note, Milan’s hallowed temple of jazz.

- THURSDAY 30 _ JAZZ: calling all jazz aficionados – jazz-fusion dramme Billy Lohman will be performing live at Blue Note on 30 January

- FRIDAY 31 _ OPERA/BALLET: Teatro alla Scala is set to host three famous operas, “Le Spectre de la rose”, “La rose malade” and “Cavalleria rusticana”, a delightful medley of opera and ballet.​


----------



## IThomas

ARMANI LAUNCHES IN THE GALLERIA 
AND EMPORIO CARLI DEBUTS IN BRERA DISTICT

A Giorgio Armani label boutique (accessories only for both men and women) has opened in Milan’s Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II. A twinlevel boutique, the ground floor houses the GA collections of bags, jewellery, eyewear and fragrances while the first floor is given over to footwear and jewellery. Its interiors, an eyecatching mix of different, carefully selected colours and materials, introduce a new design concept fusing elegance and attention to detail with a contemporary feel to offset and highlight the brand’s precious collections.

_Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II
M1-M3 Duomo
www.armani.com_

Discerning foodies will have one more reason to visit the Brera district. In fact, Emporio Fratelli Carli has just opened a special space in via Ponte Vetero where gourmands can stock up on a range of the brand’s divine goodies produced in Liguria and other Italian regions of note including olive oil, tuna, Pesto, delicious readymade sauces, pickles and, last but not least, the latest innovations in pastry-making including the brand’s must-try Fruit Creams.

_Via Ponte Vetero 13
M2 Lanza
www.carli.com/us_
​


----------



## IThomas

UNICREDIT TOWER'S SPIRE IN THE FOG 
AND LOMBARDY REGION TOWER BY NIGHT


----------



## McClane

Amazing pics and great information IThomas!!! :nuts:

Thank you!!!


----------



## IThomas

EATALY OPENS IN MILAN: THE EXCITING TEMPLE OF TRUE ITALIANNESS TASTE








Eataly will open in Milan this year. The temple of Italian true food, that makes crazy Japaneses and Americans, took the place in a mythical place of Milan: the Emerald Theatre (Teatro Smeraldo), stage on which are passed Josephine Baker, Bob Dylan, Bruce Springsteen, Ornella Vanoni, Mina, Giorgio Gaber, Adriano Celentano. 

The Milan store will in fact have a space dedicated to music and entertainment, with programming, completely free of charge. The former theater space is becoming a place dedicated to food shopping with restaurants and bar areas. The stage is semicircular and facing the inside of the store, will be equipped to ensure public artists and exciting sound experience.

Eataly 26 corner stores are open now in Italy, Japan, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, US. 

Manifesto Eataly:
_- We love high quality food and drink. We love the stories about it, the people who produce it, the places it comes from.
- Good food brings all of us together, and helps us find a common point of view. We believe that one of the greatest sources of joy is what happens around a dinner table.
- We've dedicated our daily lives to promoting a real understanding of high-quality food and drink. How lucky are we that we get to do what we love?
- By creating and offering the best products, we improve our own lives, and bring added value to yours. Enter a world dedicated to quality: that means quality food, quality drink and ultimately quality time.
- Whether you're here to buy a loaf of bread, prepare for a lavish dinner or sit down to enjoy a meal, we want this to be your place. We want you to be comfortable, happy, and enriched by every visit.
- This is a store with stories. Here, you won't just discover what you love, you'll also learn about what you love.
- What you choose every day determines what we'll stock on our shelves over time. When you demand quality products, you support the local farmers, fishermen, butchers, bakers, and cheesemakers who produce them. You create a better environment—for eating and beyond.
- We offer a diverse selection of quality food and drink. We are dedicated to offering the best products at the lowest possible price points. We feel that it's not just important that we know everything about what we sell and serve, but that you also learn about the products we are so passionate about. We share with you the stories of the people and places behind all that we offer. The more you know the more you enjoy.
- In all ways, we promise to be scrupulously honest. We'll never encourage you to buy more than you need or more expensive than you can afford.
- Our goal is to have you as our customer for a lifetime. The easiest means to that end is offering the best food and drink as well as the best environment in which to discover and expand your tastes. On that note, we look forward to seeing you again very soon!_


_*official website Global* * *official website Italy*_​


----------



## IThomas

NEW LIFE FOR GALFA TOWER








Restoring Galfa Tower, located in Porta Nuova Business District. This is the goal shared by the City of Milan and Unipol Group, who are working together to the redevelopment. Thanks to its expertise, Unipol Group will be responsible for the management, project management and development of the project, as well as the involvement also of leading international investors to support the feasibility of the same, with the aim to be able to start the works in 2014. Designed by Melchiorre Bega, the tower is realized from 1956 to 1959 for the offices of Milan Sarom oil company. The building, which immediately received appreciation from leading designers, is 109 meters high and consists of 31 floors, which are to be added 2 underground floors.​


----------



## IThomas

GREEN REVOLUTION IN THE CITY CENTER: 
STOP TRAFFIC IN PIAZZA CASTELLO








"From May,1 2014, Piazza Castello will be closed to the traffic and becomes more pedestrian" - it was announced by Mayor Giuliano Pisapia, who added - "Priorities for Milan now are mobility and livability, we're doing everything possible to achieve the goals". The largest element of novelty, exactly one year before the start of Expo 2015, will be the new pedestrian pavement of the square. It's a project that will make the city very nice and more attractive for the Milanese people and tourists."​


----------



## IThomas

MOXY HOTELS OPENS IN MILAN:
MARRIOTT-IKEA FIRST WORLD'S HOTEL UNLOCKS STYLE 4 LESS






Designed to capture the rapidly emerging millennial traveler, the new brand launched by Marriott-Ikea combines contemporary stylish design, approachable service and, most importantly, an affordable price. The brand will debut in Italy, with the first MOXY HOTEL expected to open in Milan, at Terminal 2 in Malpensa Airport, in April 2014. "MOXY HOTELS is the essence of the next generation traveler, not only Gen X and Y but people with a younger sensibility, for whom contemporary style is paramount" said Arne Sorenson, President and CEO of Marriott International.

Moxy Hotels will have between 150 and 300 rooms, with an average area of 17 sqm per room, all equipped with flat screen tv, USB ports, free wi-fi and wall art to reflect, and recall the city in which he venue to the hotel. The cost of development is expected in 45 thousand euro per room. The final price will be between 60 and 90 euro per night. Fifty hotels will open in the next five years.

*official website*​


----------



## IThomas

THE THREE 'F' OF EXPO 2015

Milan will host more 7,000 events during the months of Expo 2015. The reflectors are all focused on the best of Italian creativity and production, and on all the countries that will participate. The purpose is to promote (around the city) for the occasion not only the food, but also fashion and furnishing: the economic Italian system above all, to create synergies between young and creative designers, in order to strengthen the fashion that the Expo will own large areas of international promotion in emerging markets. The non-profit organization that regulates, coordinates and promotes the development of Italian fashion certainly is working on two projects that have been baptized "Pavilion zero" and "Panorama". To promote the Made in Italy , the associations intends "to live outside the district of Expo". Two areas already identified for events. The first coincides with the fashion: "the beautiful and well-made Italian because it is more consistent with the chromosomes of our ready to wear". The second is to bring visitors to Expo "at the factory, to see how a product borns."​


----------



## IThomas

UAE PAVILION, EXPO 2015

83754078​
Every World Expo has a central theme at its core. For Expo Milano 2015 the theme is: Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life. Each participant country is being asked to address the fundamental question that is so pertinent to our times:

_“In the future, will it be possible to ensure sufficient, good, healthy sustainable food for all mankind?”_

Italy, with its culinary tradition, is certainly an appropriate place to explore the business of food. But participants are being asked to focus not only on the pleasures of and global fascination with the preparation and consumption of food: Expo 2015 requires each country to examine the entire food cycle, opening up a conversation on the history and heritage of food; transformation of the natural landscape; where our food comes from; how our need for wholesome, healthy food influences our choices in energy production and the use of natural resources, especially water, the most basic source of nourishment for mankind and the earth itself; technological innovations in production and distribution of safe food; cultural and nutritional issues surrounding health and wellbeing; as well as the paradox of malnutrition and obesity and the need for cooperation in development.

_“Although the central theme of Expo 2015 is nutrition, and human nutrition first and foremost, it also requires participants to focus on nurturing the environment in which we live, the fundamental source of subsistence for all people on the planet."_








Under the heading ‘Food for Thought’, the UAE Pavilion has embraced the Expo 2015 theme in all its exciting and challenging facets, using our own experience of living in a region where water is more important than oil and where the focus now is on alternative energy. Our story reflects the values of resilience, inventiveness and hospitality that we acquired from our frugal but sustainable past, outlines the issues that have arisen by our remarkable transformation to a thriving dynamic state, and explores the partnerships that we are forming that will harness creativity and innovation to address the challenges of the future. But we are not content with solving problems relating to food, energy and sustainability on our own behalf, we wish to share ideas and solutions with the world. And so, although the central theme of Expo 2015 is nutrition, and human nutrition first and foremost, it also requires participants to focus on nurturing the environment in which we live, the fundamental source of subsistence for all people on the planet. This story drives four fundamental thematic principles that encapsulate and are the basis for all aspects of the visitor experience throughout the pavilion.








The UAE Pavilion is situated on one of the larger self-build plots at Expo 2015 and enjoys a prime location at the centre of the Expo site adjacent to its main axis, the Decumanus.

Recognising the significance of the UAE’s contribution to World Expos, the UAE commissioned the world-renowned architectural practice Foster + Partners to design a state-of-the-art pavilion that would reflect the country’s heritage and its focus on sustainable development. Foster + Partner’s brief also required the pavilion to achieve exceptionally high standards of sustainability and be demountable so that it could be returned and rebuilt in the UAE.

“The influence of sand, an ever-present element of the UAE landscape, is evident throughout the building.”
Foster + Partners took their inspiration from the evocative landscape and sustainable traditional architecture of the UAE. This ethos is also reflected in Masdar City, the UAE’s future energy complex and Masdar’s tall narrow streets and open courtyards, intended as self-shaded pedestrian routes in a car-free city, form the basis of the UAE Pavilion design.

Not only sand as a material but also the effect of wind on dunes, producing incredibly beautiful curvilinear forms. As a result, sinuous textured walls surrounding fluid open spaces are a constant feature.

But the pavilion building is not a separate entity in itself: the physical structure, landscaping and content work together to provide a holistic interpretation of the Expo theme, providing visitors with a unique and thought-provoking experience.








“Visitors will be attracted to the UAE Pavilion by the imposing nature of curving, high tactile walls that enclose a dramatic entrance lined by a 75-metre-long video display, a digital falaj.”

An echo of the ancient water channels that were so vital to life in the UAE, this falaj delivers media tablets that will introduce visitors to our theme and its four organising thematic principles: Sustain, Care, Innovate, Share. Visitors commence their audio-visual journey up a ramp, embarking on an enthralling dialogue that will be educational in content and entertaining in delivery.

Pausing for a short rest before the main show, visitors are at liberty to engage with Emirati ambassadors, exchanging stories and experiences.

The first part of the main show is contained within a drum that rotates the auditorium. This is the beating heart of the pavilion, a hugely cinematic experience that dramatises our theme, leaving an indelible impression on the audience.

Exiting from the drum, visitors are drawn into the second part of the show. Dubbed ‘Future Talk’, this section is inspired by the brilliantly accessible TED Talk phenomenon. Visitors are now standing in a media-rich immersive environment. Emirati presenters use a range of dynamic effects to unravel the threads of our theme, presenting initiatives and solutions to global challenges of nutrition, energy and sustainability, at all times provoking and engaging the audience to make a difference in their world.

A ramp takes the visitor down into a sensitively landscaped oasis space, with a Dubai 2020 exhibition area, café, restaurant and terrace. Here there is an opportunity to relax and discover, explore and taste Emirati-inspired food and the contemporary food culture of the UAE.​


----------



## IThomas

MILAN FASHION WEEK AROUND THE STREETS


































































































​


----------



## IThomas

​


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## Yellow Fever

great shots but you didn't use the BB code format!


----------



## IThomas

MILAN INSIDE YOU

84534870​


----------



## Eletrix

^^ Very nice video!


----------



## IThomas

THE CITY OF EXPO


----------



## IThomas

A NEW HOME FOR 'MUBA': CHILDREN MUSEUM OF MILAN








There is already by twenty years. Floating and migrant reality, but not ethereal or random. Strong ideation of different exhibitions, replicated in dozens of cities around the world and brought to the attention of a wide audience.








Now finally finds a new house the Foundation Children's Museum of Milan, which crowns the dream of turning into permanent space for youth creativity. On January 24, the MUBA, becomes happy tenant of the historic Rotonda della Besana. An eighteenth century complex, which was acquired by the city in the fifties of last century, and turned into exhibition context, in which have passed the various Bruno Munari and Karl Lagerfeld, Julian Schnabel and Anish Kapoor.


























The convergence between the purely exhibition area and a large garden, a spectacular treasure in the heart of the city. Interactive exhibits with a profile colorful and funny, which calls through a playful approach to reflect on the concept of creativity. A key theme in depth in the green thanks to the simultaneous exhibition created by designer Paolo Ulian.






*official website*​


----------



## IThomas

PART OF SKYLINE AND CATHEDRAL


 Senza titolo  di ilVale, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Milan :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

LITTLE WALK AT NIGHT


----------



## IThomas

PORTA NUOVA BUSINESS DISTRICT... THEN METRO & MILANO BICOCCA UNIVERSITY CAMPUS
















































































​


----------



## apinamies

Are Milanese more open minded than people in Rome. (for new ideas for example)? 

If I'm not wrong Milan does have best public transportation system in Italy?


----------



## IThomas

Hi! Usually abroad, there is conception of a traditionalist Italy, but it isn't in most cases. Can I give you an example on the issue of homosexuality, Italians are in favor of gay marriages, and generally in the big city from north to south, people are more open than the small villages. Obviously then it depends from person to person. For ideas, on the other hand, I can say that certainly Milan is the center where arrive Italian ideas (and in meantime some born here), which are then transported to the rest of the world. Although every large / medium / small Italian town has its creativity, history, culture and strong identity. I can give another example, while London and Paris are economic and cultural capital city, in Italy, Rome is the cultural soul of the country, while Milan is the economic-financial one. In fact, here there are numerous companies, as well as the Italian Stock Exchange. Milan has been called the "Moral Capital City of Italy". 

For transport system ... hmm... I don't know if it's definitely the best of the country... but we've 5 metro lines (2 are under construction) and there are other projects about it. Then there is the system of tramway and bus. A railway system is extended to regional level, interconnected with nearest regions... and the city is also served by good high-speed train service that connect major Italian cities. There are 2 airports (one of them receives international flights), plus a third airport in the city of Bergamo (about 50 km from Milan city center). City's Goverment also is trying to raise awareness of inhabitants to the use of bike sharing and car sharing (6 car sharing companies are active, and the city in this sense seems better than Berlin and Paris). Historic city center has a limited area for transit of private vehicles such as cars, so people can have pedestrian areas. Certainly the goal is to make Milan a smart green city. In addition I believe that Italian Government's decision to create metropolitan cities, will make of Milan a better city. Decisions of super-mayor, will fall on the current City of Milan and on all metro area around it. Hope I've answered to all your questions. If you've other to ask, tell me.


----------



## IThomas

PORTA NUOVA BUSINESS DISTRICT

Porta Nuova Skyline di Obliot, su Flickr


WJC e Porta Nuova di Obliot, su Flickr


Porta Nuova Skyline di Obliot, su Flickr​


----------



## apinamies

IThomas said:


> Hi! Usually abroad, there is conception of a traditionalist Italy, but it isn't in most cases. Can I give you an example on the issue of homosexuality, Italians are in favor of gay marriages, and generally in the big city from north to south, people are more open than the small villages. Obviously then it depends from person to person. For ideas, on the other hand, I can say that certainly Milan is the center where arrive Italian ideas (and in meantime some born here), which are then transported to the rest of the world. Although every large / medium / small Italian town has its creativity, history, culture and strong identity. I can give another example, while London and Paris are economic and cultural capital city, in Italy, Rome is the cultural soul of the country, while Milan is the economic-financial one. In fact, here there are numerous companies, as well as the Italian Stock Exchange. Milan has been called the "Moral Capital City of Italy".
> 
> For transport system ... hmm... I don't know if it's definitely the best of the country... but we've 5 metro lines (2 are under construction) and there are other projects about it. Then there is the system of tramway and bus. A railway system is extended to regional level, interconnected with nearest regions... and the city is also served by good high-speed train service that connect major Italian cities. There are 2 airports (one of them receives international flights), plus a third airport in the city of Bergamo (about 50 km from Milan city center). City's Goverment also is trying to raise awareness of inhabitants to the use of bike sharing and car sharing (6 car sharing companies are active, and the city in this sense seems better than Berlin and Paris). Historic city center has a limited area for transit of private vehicles such as cars, so people can have pedestrian areas. Certainly the goal is to make Milan a smart green city. In addition I believe that Italian Government's decision to create metropolitan cities, will make of Milan a better city. Decisions of super-mayor, will fall on the current City of Milan and on all metro area around it. Hope I've answered to all your questions. If you've other to ask, tell me.


Grazie per le risposte. I find interesting that Milan and Rome are on same level both have their strong points but not on same things.

And of course since this is photo thread I have to say good photos.


----------



## IThomas

UNICREDIT TOWER, GAE AULENTI SQUARE AND PORTA NUOVA B.D.

_DSC1330 di Alfra., su Flickr


_DSC1342 di Alfra., su Flickr


_DSC1363 di Alfra., su Flickr


_DSC1339 di Alfra., su Flickr


_DSC1331 di Alfra., su Flickr


_DSC1320 di Alfra., su Flickr


_DSC1317 di Alfra., su Flickr


_DSC1318 di Alfra., su Flickr


_DSC1313 di Alfra., su Flickr


Nuovo panorama meneghino di Angelo Piccolella, su Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

AROUND THE CITY


Acquerello- Milano Skyline.jpg di Marco Galeazzi, su Flickr








[/url]
2014-01-25 Torre Branca 18 di skymino, su Flickr


2014-01-25 Torre Branca 6 di skymino, su Flickr


2014-01-25 Torre Branca 9 di skymino, su Flickr


MiCo - Milano Congressi di mas_at, su Flickr


The Castle di lorenzoviolone, su Flickr


Sforzesco's Fountain di lorenzoviolone, su Flickr


Tramonto all'improvviso di Fox'sPhoto, su Flickr


Milano di Sciura Pina, su Flickr











Milano di Sciura Pina, su Flickr


Milano di Sciura Pina, su Flickr


Milano di Sciura Pina, su Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

DETAILS


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr


Milano è così di Rodrigo Spolidoro, su Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

HOT OPENINGS THIS MONTH








Renowned designer label *Roberto Cavalli* has chosen Via Montenapoleone (Golden Quadrangle Fashion District) to open another boutique in Milan. But this is also his largest boutique in the world. Five interconnecting floors featuring all the collections of the brands as well as several unique spaces: the second floor has been conceived as a special tribute to Florentine sartorial tradition with madeto-measure garments, while one whole floor is dedicated to the Roberto Cavalli Home collection.

At its iconic Via Durini (near Piazza San Babila), Italian accessories label *Zagliani* has just launched “Atelier”, a bespoke service allowing the luxury brand’s customers to order customized bags. Customers will be able to choose from among a variety of colours and materials, personalizing their purchases with initials in gold and diamonds, either engraved or inlaid. In the same area: *Brian and Berry*. An absolutely unique location is shortly set to open its doors. The 12-floor “vertical dream”, starting from the basement and spiralling upwards to the 9th floor, hosting a restaurant, and the 10th floor featuring a terrace/lounge space, will host a series of different highend products and services including clothing, food, cosmetics, design objects and jewellery to become a must-go shopping destination.








*Rossoprezioso*, the Italian costume jewellery brand famed for its super shiny, ultra-light earrings, has opened its first flagship store in Via Fiori Chiari (Brera Design District). The jewellery is displayed like small works of art and the earrings, the cult pieces of the brand, are showcased alongside magnificent rings, necklaces and bracelets: perfect accessories for all outfits.

Great launch of *Eataly* Milano, a temple of taste dedicated to the incomparable flavours of Made in Italy gastronomy: food and wine. Inside, an exclusive restaurant and lots more besides. Eataly will open in the renovated theatre space of Teatro Smeraldo in Piazza XXV Aprile (Porta Nuova Business District). As a tribute to its former history, the new project foresees a huge stage that will host exclusive concerts.​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

PORTA NUOVA TOUR








A journey among the skyscrapers and stunning infrastructures of Porta Nuova, the ambitious urban revitalisation scheme in Milan. A guided walk through one of Europe’s biggest rehabilitation sites, which is radically changing the Skyline of the city of Milan with new residential buildings, prestigious business centres, green spaces, cycle tracks and pedestrian areas, not least with Expo 2015 in mind.

The guided visit to Milano Porta Nuova begins in Piazza XXV Aprile, with a short stop at Princi, the famous bakery founded by Antonio Citterio and continues to *Milano Eataly Smeraldo*. Then there’s time for a spot of retail therapy among the designer gifts and fashion accessories at the former Corriere della Sera ink factory. After “a round” of elegantly-presented tea and herbal infusions at the Dammann Frères boutique, the walk continues along Corso Como as far as Carla Sozzani’s *World of 10 Corso Como*, where fashion, art, design and kitchenalia meet in an intriguing space designed by Kris Rhuhs. Then on towards “new Milan” and the Residenze di Corso Como, designed by Muñoz + Albin in collaboration with Tekne in Milan.

The Costume National store is just the first of the 50 spaces in the new «Corso Como District». [email protected] Home, conceived by Dolce Vita Homes in collaboration with Coima Image and Nauta Yachts, is a development of innovative residences, optimised and inspired by nautical interiors. A little further on is Piazza Gae Aulenti, famous for its art installations, water features, plays of light and its skyscrapers. Here a sculpture by Alberto Garutti, consisting of 23 golden “trumpets”, provides an audio connection with underground sounds, and the square is lit by the Solar Tree solar-powered street lighting system designed by Ross Lovegrove, given to the city of Milan by *Artemide*.








The buildings of the very recent Hines Porta Nuova complex loom overhead, including Cesar Pelli’s 231 m Unicredit Tower and the Porta Nuova Building by the Milanese architects Piuarch. The new, sinuous white building encompasses Alexander McQueen’s showroom, the Porta Nuova info-point containing plans and models of the new area, and numerous high-end shops such as the Nike store. The Feltrinelli RED bookshop (Read, Eat, Dreams) on the ground floor is a space that brings together the pleasure of reading and the pleasure of eating and drinking. Or you can eat traditional original italian gelato in *Grom*.

The tour then continues towards the Corte Verde di Corso Como designed by Cino Zucchi Architetti and then on to Via De Cristoforis, and a chance to admire the window displays at Y3, passing Virgin Active Classic, the AXA building and Porta Garibaldi station, presided over by the twin newly-restored post office towers. On the way to the Isola district is the Milanese architect Stefano Boeri’s innovative “Vertical Forest” edifice, specially conceived for Expo 2015. Alongside is the new Google Italia headquarters by William McDonough, where the Pandora headquarters are already ensconced.

Right in the heart of the Isola district, the focal point of Milan, the tour takes in a visit to the Casa della Memoria, and the Riccardo Catella Foundation, housed in a small Liberty building, with the *Ratanà restaurant*, serving traditional Milanese food with a contemporary twist, on the ground floor. This is followed by a visit to the Incubatore per l’Arte, a space devoted to social and cultural networking and budding crafts enterprises and a tour of the covered plaza at Palazzo Lombardia, the zero-emissions skyscraper designed by Pei Cobb Freed & Partners in New York, and the Caputo Partnership and Sistema Duemila in Milan.

The walk continues towards Porta Nuova Varesine, with its three residential Solaria, Solea and Aria high rise blocks, designed by Studio Arquitectonica, Miami in collaboration with Milan’s Caputo Partnership. Among Porta Nuova’s other new edifices in Via Vincenzo Monti, inspired by traditional residential dwellings, are the Ville di Porta Nuova built by M2P Associati in Milan. The tour ends at the foot of the Diamond Tower – its name derives from its irregular and faceted geometry – by Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates.








*About Piazza Gae Aulenti*
_"It's something you don't expect to find in Italy. Enclosed between the new skyscrapers of Porta Nuova. This new plaza offers a wide variety of stores and entertainment. A big fountain with benches all around and ice skating rink complete the offer of this innovating and constantly changing space. Close to Milan Central Station and served by two metro lines (M2 and M5) it's absolutely easy to reach, just few metres from Corso Como nightclub district and Eataly new concept store. The city center is close too. It's for Milan what Sony Centre is for Berlin or Rockfeller center for New York. A big park is to be opened just adjacent to the complex."_

Axel1987, London​
_"In a city where air flow is hard to find in the hot summer months, this piazza has created a space where you can relax in the evening with a cool breeze. What is brilliant about the space is that there is only one commercial outlet open after work hours, a small bar on a trailer. People were just relaxing there are the water fountains, as an urban planner I thought this space was brilliant."_

Sundaybliss, Melbourne​
***

Maximum number of people per tour: 12
Duration: 6 hours
Languages: English, Italian, German, French, Japanese
The tour is available daily for the entire period of the 2015 Milan Expo​


----------



## meteoforumitalia

IThomas said:


> For transport system ... hmm... I don't know if it's definitely the best of the country...


it is, it is. without dubt. you should know


----------



## christos-greece

The first photo is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

HOT DATES APRIL 2014

April is already here. Milan in this month, offer to you all something of new! Come in the city and discover much more!

Around the city
April 06, 2014 *Flowers and Tastes, Navigli Flowers Market* (in Navigli District)​
Ambrosiana Gallery
Until June 08, 2014 *Leonardo da Vinci's Musical Instruments on Atlantic Codex*​
Arcimboldi Theatre
April 15, 2014 *Antonello Venditti *
From April 26, 2014 to April 28, 2014 *Shen Yun *​
Blue Note Milano
April 16, 2014 *Enrico Rava New Quartet *​
Bottegantica Gallery
Until May 03, 2014 *Pompeo Mariani, Italian Impressionist*​
Brera Gallery
From April 09, 2014 to July 13, 2014 *Giovanni Bellini. The devotional humanistic painting*
Until April 13, 2014 *Transmettre. Percorsi di Sapere*​
Castle of Pavia
Until June 06, 2014 *Camille Pissarro, Impressionism's soul*​
Dal Verme Theatre
April 13, 2014 *Jonathan Wilson *
April 24, 2014 *"I Pomeriggi Musicali" Orchestra Symphony season *​
Four Seasons Hotel
From April 07, 2014 to April 13, 2014 *Dinner with the stars*​
GAM - Modern Art Gallery
Until June 21, 2014 *Year after Year. 50 paperworks from the USB Art Collection*​
La Scala Opera House
From April 08, 2014 to April 30, 2014 *Les Troyens*
From April 15, 2014 to May 11, 2014 B]Swan Lake [/B]​
Magazzini Generali
April 28, 2014 *Halestorm*​
Manzoni Theatre
From April 09, 2014 to April 13, 2014 *Victor Ullate Ballet*​
Mediolanum Forum Assago
April 05, 2014 *Oktagon *​
Novegro Segrate Exhibition Park
From April 24, 2014 to May 05, 2014 *Oriental Festival*​
Palazzo della Ragione
Until May 25, 2014 *Touring Club presents "In viaggio con l'Italia"*​
Poldi Pezzoli Museum
Until May 05, 2014 *La Casa Morbida. Between Art and Design*​
Rho Milano Fair
April 06, 2014 *SuisseGas Milano Marathon *​
RivoliDue Foundation
Until April 26, 2014 *MAD - Material Art Design*​
Royal Palace
Until April 27, 2014 *Vassily Kandinsky*
Until June 02, 2014 *Piero Manzoni 1933-1963 *
Until July 17, 2014 *Klimt, the origins of a myth*
From April 10, 2014 to July 13, 2014 *Bernardino Luini and his sons*​
Sforza Castle
From April 10, 2014 to June 30, 2014 *Cracking Art*​
Stelline Foundation
From April 10, 2014 to June 08, 2014 *Emilio Scanavino, Nascenza*
From April 10, 2014 to June 08, 2014 *Matita & Metropoli, Giuseppe Coco and Walter Molino*​
Superstudio Più
From April 08, 2014 to April 13, 2014 *Temporary Museum of New Design*​
Teatro Nuovo
From April 22, 2014 to April 27, 2014 *Electric City *
From April 29, 2014 to May 11, 2014 *Massimo Ranieri in "Viviani Varietà" *​
The Rooms of the Kingdom
Until October 31, 2015 *Leonardo 3: Leonardo da Vinci's world*​
Tosca Blu Showroom
From April 08, 2014 to April 13, 2014 *Six Designer in Brera*​
Triennale Museum
From April 29, 2014 to June 15, 2014 *1924-2014, RAI TV tells Italy*
Until February 02, 2015 *Italian Design behind the crisis. Autarky, austerity, self-production.*​
Twentieth Century Museum
From April 07, 2014 to September 13, 2014 *Bruno Munari*​
Villa Arconati
April 13, 2014 *Supermilano: Sweet Treats at Historical Locations*​


----------



## IThomas

MILAN DESIGN WEEK 2014. FUORISALONE IN BRERA.








*Brera Design District* open its Fuorisalone during Milan Design Week (8-13 April, 2014). A concentration of galleries and showrooms, but also an undisputed protagonist of the events. Artistic treasures showcased by several of the world’s most prestigious brands and universities will be on display throughout the district. With over 140 events located in the Brera district alone, don’t miss out!

87667840​
Make sure this treasure trove is on your week’s agenda of places to visit. Discover all the events scheduled. See more here.

Discover *SALONE DEL MOBILE 2014*.​


----------



## IThomas

DO YOU STILL WANT BEST OF DESIGN? FOLLOW ME!








Milan is worldwide known as a center of art and fashion, and design is certainly an important sector for our economy. Here, creativity and the study of beauty are a must to follow. So if you want to discover the best of design, follow me. You can see best places, using Milan Metro 2 (green line) -see my map!-, and will find all the truly world that you want!

We can start our route in *Brera*. Here you can find Pinacoteca (Gallery) and an Art Academy, famed throughout the world. The artsy neighbourhood with its narrow, cobbled streets boasting is a very dense concentration of antique shops, galleries, showrooms and prestigious locations, exudes a truly alluring, bohemian aura year-round.

Then starting from Pinacoteca Ambrosiana, the Basilica of Sant’Ambrogio and the Church of San Satiro, where Donato Bramante worked, you can find *Five streets*, one of the city’s oldest but also emerging districts. This circuit consisting of showrooms displaying the latest in design, old artisan workshops where you can admire traditional handicrafts (especially via San Maurillio and via Santa Marta) and a cultural itinerary: museums, churches, cloisters, archaeological sites and inner courtyards.

Ok. Now we can move to *Tortona*. This isn't a true district, like Brera, but a street! The area during special events, becomes a major display platform featuring a slew of futuristic, original and experimental ideas. Big brands and emerging talents: ie an urban workshop of contemporary design.

If this three places are not enough, you can visit: Porta Garibaldi, Porta Genova, Porta Romana, Porta Venezia!​


----------



## IThomas

MY TOWN, MY TRACKS

90946960

90946876​


----------



## IThomas

ERASMUS STUDENTS, 'WE ARE HAPPY'


----------



## IThomas

COLOURS IN PORTELLO MARKET


----------



## IThomas

WHAT HAPPENS IN NAVIGLI DISTRICT?


----------



## IThomas

WAIT A MINUTE... WE GO IN PORTA NUOVA!


----------



## IThomas

ONE MOMENT: CATHEDRAL AND VIA DANTE


----------



## IThomas

GO BACK IN TIME: SFORZA CASTLE


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

PIAZZA CADORNA AND EXPO GATE


----------



## IThomas

CHURCH SANTA MARIA DELLE GRAZIE AND PALACES


----------



## IThomas

SAINT LAWRENCE BASILICA AND COLUMNS, AND HANGAR BICOCCA


----------



## IThomas

Milan rediscovered its treasures. Tourists are amazed: also here there is an art city.


----------



## IThomas

SOME TOWERS

















































































​


----------



## IThomas

DETAILS AROUND


----------



## IThomas

VINTAGE LIFESTYLE












































































































​​


----------



## IThomas

CATHEDRAL SOUL





























































​


----------



## IThomas

WALKING IN A FRIDAY MORNING


































































































​


----------



## IThomas

​


----------



## aljuarez

Excellent work, IThomas!!!! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Milan :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

BLACK & WHITE ARCHITECTURES












































































































​


----------



## IThomas

PANORAMA FROM DIAMOND TOWER


----------



## IThomas

PORTA NUOVA BY NIGHT


----------



## IThomas

PORTA NUOVA BY DAY


----------



## IThomas

WE LIVE BEHIND WINDOWS


----------



## IThomas




----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

ISOLA: ONE OF MILAN'S BEST-KEPT SECRETS

One of Milan’s best-kept secrets lies in the north of the city: the 19th-century working class and sleepy residential neighbourhood of Isola, which translates as “island”. As its name suggests, Isola is isolated from the rest of the bustling city, cut off by railway tracks. Increasingly, however, the area’s industrial and art nouveau (or liberty) buildings are being smartened up, and new high-end apartment blocks are being built.

An influx of artists came here for cheap property in the 1990s. Although prices are a lot higher now, the neighbourhood is attracting international companies. Google, for example, is locating its Italian headquarters in a new block next to the skyscrapers of Porta Nuova, an ambitious regeneration development that is already home to UniCredit, the Italian bank.

“Isola used to be purely a blue-collar area but today it’s undergoing huge change,” says Marco Randolino, an estate agent at Gruppo Toscano who has worked in the area for 16 years. “Families, young professionals and some TV personalities are buying here but the area’s original craftsmen and workers have remained.”

On Via Volturno, the location of the new Isola metro station, and where Italy’s former prime minister Silvio Berlusconi spent some of his childhood, one café has a stack of second-hand books to browse through while sipping a coffee. It is one of many bustling traditional cafés with outdoor tables; small family-run trattorias and modern brasseries are everywhere.

Further down the road, a contemporary block of flats with artistic metal balconies squeezes in between traditional buildings. This is V33, named after the street and number, designed by architects Vudafieri and Saverino. A three-bedroom apartment with a terrace overlooking the city skyline costs €1.35m; a 240 sq metre penthouse, spread over two floors, is €2m. A one-bedroom pied-à-terre on the second floor is selling at €465,000. The three properties are on sale through Altitalia and Realty MMO.

In a more traditional building, a large top-floor two-bedroom attic flat is for sale in Via Lambertenghi, at €1m, with LH Immobiliare. The 180 sq metre property has been attractively renovated, with a large, light sitting room and open-beamed ceiling, two bathrooms, a study, laundry room, lift and terrace overlooking Isola and the skyscrapers of Porta Nuova beyond.

Like many European city neighbourhoods, the area is largely made up of apartments in period buildings and modern blocks, with a limited supply of houses. Surprisingly in a city that struggles to shake off its industrial past, this area of Milan is green, with many of the streets tree-lined and leafy. In the centre of Isola, Via Borsieri is pleasantly shady for people sitting at the cafés and restaurants dotted along its pavements. But street parking is a problem here, as it is throughout the city. Old-style trams clank through the area, providing a slower transport option.

One young Italian banker moving into the area likes the juxtaposition of “secret gems” such as the Bramante-style cloister at Santa Maria alla Fontana. Its faded frescoes face a wall of bold colourful graffiti, which is plentiful in the area. Around the corner is Deus ex Machina, a stylish motorbike shop and brasserie serving brunch, cocktails and biking accessories.

Apart from the UniCredit-sculpted steel spire, which rises above the area, among the biggest contrasts to the traditional architecture are the two towers of Bosco Verticale, high-end apartments designed by Stefano Boeri. True to the name – Vertical Forest – each upmarket flat has terrace gardens, clad with trees and plants.

The properties will be completed in a few months and are priced between €1m and €10.8m. At the top end, a 495 sq metre split-level flat on the 24th and 25th floors with five bedrooms, five terrace gardens and parking for three cars, though no gym or pool, is on the market for €10.8m via Residenze Porta Nuova.

“In the Milanese mind, Isola was on the wrong side of the railway tracks and not a place to choose to live. Now people see the area has been regenerated in an attractive way and 60-70 per cent of buyers are Milanese,” says Manfredi Catella, chief executive of Hines Italia, the developer behind the project. “Families from Milan’s historic centre are buying here for themselves, their children and grandchildren.”

Randolino describes this part of Isola as having been “a no-go area of abandoned warehouses”. In spite of this there was local opposition to the project, and Catella says there was a lot of discussion between the local community and Hines. Building a new community centre for young people and a small local garden has done much to improve relations.

There is now more interest from international buyers, he adds, who are partly attracted by the nearby neighbourhood Porta Nuova, which is becoming a vibrant area. A large landscaped public park is also being built at Porta Nuova and will be finished in time for the Milan Expo 2015.

_*Buying guide*
● There are good transport links, with a metro station at Porta Garibaldi and a new line to Isola, M5, which is being extended. An express train to Malpensa airport runs from Porta Garibaldi station
● The summer climate ranges from a pleasant 24C for an average June to about 29C in July and August
● Property taxes are 3 per cent of the value of the property if it is a first house or apartment in Italy, but 10 per cent for a second property

What you can buy for . . . 
* €550,000 A two-bedroom apartment above shops or offices
* €1 mln A top-floor two-bedroom flat with balcony
* €10.8 mln A split-level apartment in a luxury tower block with five bedrooms, five terrace gardens and garage space for three cars_​


----------



## IThomas

ANOTHER ART


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

SPRITZ?


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

GOOD MORNING!





















































​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates about Milan


----------



## IThomas

VISIT CASA MILAN

The historic Milanese football club, *A.C. Milan*, has new headquarters called “Casa Milan” in Portello near CityLife (where are under construction three new skyscrapers, with their completely modern district). Inside this 9,000 sq.m. football hotspot, not only does it host the club’s employees but was also designed to welcome its fans, Italians and foreigners alike, who wish to gain deeper insight into the club’s history and values. Complete with a museum, trophy room, restaurant and hall of fame, the club’s new headquarters begins the future of A.C. Milan. This venue anticipates to be open to Milan, Italy, and the rest of the world starting from the end of May 2014.​


----------



## IThomas

JUST BE YOURSELF


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

FASHION'S CAPITAL FULL OF SURPRISES
The West Australian

It's 10am at the Stazione di Milano Centrale - Milan Central Station - and there's the kind of hustle and bustle and nervous excitement you'd expect at one of Europe's busiest railway terminals. Trains and luggage-loaded passengers are coming and going from all over: Rome, Naples, Venice, Vienna, Munich, Barcelona, Paris. I've passed through Milan several times before but, for once, I'm not rushing to change trains here. I have the day to kill before my evening journey to Switzerland, so I'm able to do something I've never done before. I'm going to leave the station. Renowned as Italy's finance and fashion hub, and the country's most expensive and fast-paced city, Milan is often accused of being unattractive to tourists (at least compared with the likes of Siena, Rome and Florence).

It had, in all honesty, never appealed to me before. But this morning, the prospect of ambling the Milanese streets, alongside high-powered industrialists and haute-couture models, has given me a buzz. So, too, has the espresso served by a slickly groomed, bow-tied barista at one of the station's cafes. As I breakfast - eating a croissant-like pastry that the Italians call a "cornetto" - I take time to appreciate this elegant old dame, one of the Continent's finest rail terminals. Initially designed by Ulisse Stacchini in 1912, and modelled on the Union Station in Washington DC, it had been modified and enlarged on the orders of Benito Mussolini by the time it was unveiled in 1931. Il Duce wanted the building - and its vaulted ceilings, winged horse sculptures and giant steel canopies - to symbolise the power of his fascist regime.

The station is connected to the Milan Metro. Fifty years old this year, the subway is much like those of other big European cities. Its passengers are multi-ethnic, and the chitchat, while ostensibly carried out in the native language, is thoroughly multilingual. I emerge from the dimly lit Duomo station on to a sun-soaked piazza lorded over by Milan's flamboyant Gothic cathedral. Its foundation stone was laid in 1387 but the cathedral took almost six centuries to complete. While admission is free, you have to pay to take photographs once you get beyond the dazzling white marble facade. I discover this when, while snapping pictures of the building's enormous columns, stained-glass windows and saintly statues, I feel a tap on the shoulder. A female official has spotted that I'm not wearing a sticker that gives me permission to shoot away.

The pictorial opportunities are even greater up on the roof - on a clear day like today, at least. Beyond the avenues of spires, you can see as far as the Alps and the Apennines; keep your eyes peeled for the gilded statue of the Madonnina (Little Madonna), Milan's traditional protector, which graces the cathedral. Piazza del Duomo, the square in front of the cathedral, is one of Milan's greatest people-watching havens. Snacking students rub shoulders with map-clutching tourists, while immaculately dressed businessmen, who look as if they've spent three hours getting ready, swagger by, briefcases in hands, designer sunglasses on. Today crowds have gathered around two Indian chaps performing what is either a monumental show of strength or a fiendish trick (one of the men is sitting down, holding his friend aloft, with one hand).

Flanking the piazza's northern side, the Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II is possibly the most sumptuous shopping mall on the planet. Built in the mid-19th century, it houses a clutch of swanky stores (such as Louis Vuitton and Prada) and well- heeled restaurants beneath a vaulted iron and glass-domed roof. Even if you're not shopping or eating, it's well worth passing through, not least because it links Piazza del Duomo with another Milanese icon, La Scala. 

Antiquated yellow trams rattle past this world-famous theatre, which opened in 1778 and has premiered numerous concerts, operas and ballets, including Verdi's Falstaff and Puccini's Madame Butterfly. It's still one of Milan's greatest twilight attractions - though people visit in the day, too, to dine at Il Marchesino, which is run by celebrated Milanese chef Gualtiero Marchesi. Its neighbour is another high-profile eatery, Trussardi alla Scala, where six-course tasting menus are approximately 150 euros ($219) per person. Such figures are small fry compared with the price tags in the glossy shops along Via della Spiga, one of Milan's most prestigious retail therapy hotspots (the most comprehensive is the 1.5km Via Montenapoleone, north of the cathedral).

A narrow, car-free strip, Spiga is one of the hubs of Milan Fashion Week. I pass a leggy blonde TV presenter doing a piece to camera and a group of young American women whose hands are loaded with shopping bags. Their eyes are transfixed by the contents of one particular window display: a 1944-euro handbag, and a 9888-euro fur coat. I veer off into a tangle of side streets, where besuited waiters, waitresses and kitchen staff are on their breaks, smoking, chatting and twiddling with their smart phones. The best-dressed cyclists I've ever seen - two men in Armani suits - pedal by.

While Milan was heavily damaged by World War II bombing raids, many historic gems endure including a raft of palazzi (palaces), the medieval Castello Sforzesco (where the Sforza- Visconti ruling families of Milan resided), and a bunch of pretty churches, such as the Santa Maria delle Grazie Basilica, which shelters one of the world's most famous paintings: Leonardo da Vinci's The Last Supper. Talking of food, I'm getting peckish. But, dressed in T-shirt, shorts and thongs, I feel distinctly underdressed for Milan's dining scene. And it's too early for aperitivo, the popular Milanese pastime which sees after-work crowds enjoying tapas-style treats.

With my train departure edging closer, I decide to head back to Milano Centrale, whose surrounding streets are sprinkled with informal restaurants (as well as Middle Eastern grocers, pizzerias and kebab shops, and guesthouses and laundrettes run by Wangs and Wuzhous). Strolling past a young Chinese man and an ancient Italian - talking to each other in Italian - I enter a trattoria fashioned like a rustic alpine chalet. Strikingly, all its staff are Chinese; all its clientele are Italian businesspeople. Making the most of its lunchtime deals, I choose a starter (shrimp tagliatelle), a main (cotoletta alla Milanese - the Milanese version of the wiener schnitzel), a glass of red wine, and an espresso. It's very good. And it's just 10 euros, an absolute bargain. Now there's something I'd never expected to say about Milan.

But the city has surprised me. Later, I hear an old Italian proverb: "Rome is a voluptuous woman whose gifts are very apparent, while Milan is the shy, demure girl whose treasures are plentiful but discovered in time." As my train leaves the city limits, zooming towards the gorgeous Italian Lakes region, I have a feeling I'll be back. And not just to change trains.​


----------



## IThomas

FASHION, DESIGN, SCIENCE, LIVE MUSIC... : MORE THAN 15,000 EVENTS IN MILAN.
FOR THE FIRST TIME IN WORLD EXPO HISTORY,
THE ENTIRE HOST CITY WILL BE INVOLVED.







The *Universal Exhibition of Milan 2015* has already achieved some records as the highest number of national pavilions, as well as having created for the first time the clusters, where different participating countries linked by a common factor, will be reunited in thematic pavilions. But surely Expo 2015 will be remembered over the world, because for the first time in the history of World Expo, the Milanese edition will be bring out from its site (ie where there are pavilions & co.). The entire Italian city will be involved during the 6 months event (May 1 / October 31).

Live music with great artists, lectures on the global economic-social challenges (but not only), high fashion shows, great design, art exhibitions, theater, sports, quality wine/food tasting, science, agriculture and children: it's a true open palimpsest, still under construction. Tons of things to do and see. Expo's organizators are already drawing maps of the places where tourists will find all of this. It's a project, called OutExpo, where public and private merge their energies, and on which the City Government is focusing a lot. 

Mayor of Milan, Giuliano Pisapia, said: "Expo 2015 will not live only on its site, but will live in the city, from the historic center to all more exclusive districts". From the special season of the Teatro La Scala to the Piccolo Teatro, from the very special editions of the Book Festival City, Piano City and Music Festival and the exhibitions at the Royal Palace, Sforza Castle or other museums, to the concerts in Piazza Duomo, in the shadow of the cathedral. The six-month Expo will be inaugurated in the city by a special art installation. In October 2015 a novelty: "A Water Festival that will combine science, culture and performing arts."​


----------



## IThomas

JOIN ME ON A JOURNEY INSIDE THE EXPO 2015 ITALIAN PAVILION.






On the special occasion of the presentation of our project at the Triennale in Milan, we want to give you a preview of the Italy Pavilion. In step with the informal and friendly atmosphere of the Italy Pavilion, let me take your hand and guide you through what will be “our home”. Just imagine the size – 315 by 35 meters. It is as long as 3 football pitches and as wide as a main street in a large city. Large, wide, teeming with solids and voids, little squares and terraces – it’s a sort of refashioned replica of our urban centres. In such a large space filled with stories and memories a guide is needed – a Virgil of sorts – who will accompany and lead you through the wide-ranging offer of our Pavilion at Expo 2015. We thought of the Gran Tour – the traditional trip of Europe undertaken in the past by members of the upper-class –, the purest form of literature, to tell you what, in our opinion, is a real novel, or maybe a blockbuster film. However, we made the Grand Tour contemporary.

First of all, we turned it into a majestic but sleek architectural structure – a structure that is also smart, because it can communicate with smartphones and tablets and guide visitors along the way to the discovery of the Italian treasures. It runs along the north-south street with speed and dynamism (yes, it is a still structure, but I can assure you that it looks alive). One moment it floats in the air, then it digs into the ground, goes into Palazzo Italia and dips into the water of Lake Arena. In the next months I’m going to tell you how we conceived and planned it (it doesn’t originate from a pencil but from a dance).

The exhibition spaces represent a cycle, the life cycle of food and food production. Diet, food and nutrition are in the South-West; the agro-food chain is in the South-East. On the North-West lands, regions and opposite to it, there is a space dedicated to bread, wine, oil and other important Mediterranean foods. Then you can see little squares and spaces dedicated to famous Italian brands, which will be shown during our breathtaking journey full of oversized and luminescent structures, fascinating space-age stories, which will make the Pavilion a boundless virtual space.

I love producing wonder. Wonder is a pure and primitive reaction. It’s much more than simple euphoria. It revives our inner child, driven by instincts and emotions. In my job I feel like a “wonder maker”, and as such I wanted to make the Pavilion and its visitors see that wonder through memories, stories and footage. We want to leave a mark without being shallow and we want to give everyone the opportunity to decide how far to go, even if we push them to go further every time, to take the next step. Let’s go back to our journey. We are at the end of the main street and we can see the Tree of Life in front of us – it couldn’t be otherwise since it is 35 meters tall! But before that, let’s take a look inside Palazzo Italia.



































Palazzo Italia is a four-storey building, with a bookshop, a restaurant on the last floor and a “vertical” exhibition path – The Home of the Italian Identity.

















Our job wasn’t a piece of cake. We wanted to show the stunning Italian diversity (our real wealth) by displaying the uniqueness of each Region and land, although we tried to combine all the different traits to give the visitor a harmonious picture. During our journey with Bonomi and De Rita, we collected all the present things in order to create new connections between them in the future. The new connections are our potentials. Our potentials are the vital energy of the breeding-ground, the driving force of our country. These potentials can be divided into four groups, all contributing to some extent to the issue “Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life”.

Know-how – stories of extraordinary women and men who help the land grow fertile by loving it and respecting it.
Beauty – it is a wonderful journey into the most secret sides of the Italian landscapes and architecture.
Future – it is a gorgeous Italian garden where every Region will sow a seed – every seed representing a story – in order to turn Palazzo Italia into the garden of Italian biodiversity.
Limits – when obstacles and difficulties turn into a drive to creativity and inventiveness.

These are our answers to the Expo 2015 issues. When you enter Palazzo Italia, the first contact you have with “the seeds of our breeding-ground” is art. It is a unique and innovative mixture of contemporary and ancient art. On your side you will find a feast of codes and styles, languages and emotions: the markets. Markets are a perfect and amusing tool to forge the food-man-land alliance and they are bound so strongly to my life experience that I’m going to dedicate an entire article in this magazine to them.

Then some challenges will follow, such as The Mediterranean without Italy, the sensorial paths In blind sight, high standards of catering and design. It is a rich and fascinating exhibition path which will leave some open questions and give some answers. Outside Palazzo Italia you can see the Grand Tour again, now dipping into Lake Arena. In the middle of the lake there is our most meaningful symbol: The Tree of Life.

The Tree was originally an Italian icon but has now become an international icon for many cultures and throughout cinema. It’s the final stage of our allegory. The Tree bears the fruit of our breeding-ground, lifts it up in its foliage and spread it to the whole world as a symbol of dialogue and sharing. The Tree is also an interactive show, made of music, lights, colours and key-words, and is therefore always in transition. There is so much more I want to tell you, starting with the corners of Lake Arena, which are dedicated to schools, to sustainability and innovation projects, to women, but there’s still time for that.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates IThomas :cheers:


----------



## Insulateshipper

Very nice!! Thank you


----------



## IThomas

I'M SO FANCY...


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

ENOUGH TATOOS?


----------



## IThomas

JUST GUYS


----------



## IThomas

MOMENTS AND SHOES...


----------



## IThomas

A WALK IN LATE AFTERNOON...


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

1ST EDITION OF 'FASHION FILM FESTIVAL MILANO'
ARE YOU READY?

Founded by Constanza Cavalli Etro, Fashion Film Festival Milano is the first International Fashion Film Festival in Italy. It will be held on the 14 and 15th of september 2014. It aims to be the meeting point for designers, filmmakers, directors, artists, emerging talent and everyone belonging to the fashion industry, where they can show their work to a national and international crowd, providing exposure and business connections.

105275164​


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Milano as always :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

The Expo Milano 2015 Official App: Here’s a new opportunity for everyone to take part in the biggest event on diet and nutrition ever organized. Even on the move.

See daily updates, read news , discover and share Expo Milano 2015 events , but also select and purchase tickets . With the new Expo App, all this is possible and at your fingertips.

Images, suggestions, ideas about the world of Expo Milano 2015 are now accessible by anyone with a smartphone. The Official App of Expo Milano 2015 keeps you informed about events related to the themes of the Universal Exposition such as concerts, tastings, festivals and activities for children; it gives you a chance to explore the map of the Expostition Site and get a preview of the physical space that will host this Event, allowing you to explore the thematic content through galleries of images of the Pavilions . You will be just one step away from an experience to be lived only from May 1, 2015.

The Expo Milano 2015 Official App is available free on *Google Play* smartphone and at the *Apple Store*!








From Monday, September 15, *ticket sales* will be open and available for everyone. Buying your ticket before the event is easy and convenient, with a discount of up to 20% for each type of visitor.

Besides making purchases online on our website and on the Expo Milano 2015 Official App – the official app for the event available on Apple Store and Google Play – tickets can also be purchased at Expo Gate. And other sales channels will open soon: tickets will be available at the Triennale di Milano, at local branches of Intesa Sanpaolo, the Banking Partner of Expo Milano 2015, as well as through the online channels of Authorised Resellers. On the portal dedicated to tickets sales you can find out how to plan your visit. Prior to May 1, 2015, the maximum cost of a standard ticket is 32 euro. Children up to four years of age and carers for people with disabilities are entitled to a free ticket. The average ticket price will be 22 euro.

Expo Milano 2015 offers several options for every type of visitor, length of visit (a ticket for several days is cheaper than one for just a day) and day (if you buy an open or fixed date ticket). Among the many possibilities there are special packages dedicated to families with children, reduced tickets for visitors over 65, discounts for group visits and special prices for schools. To see all the options go to the Ticketing Website and get the most out of your visit.​


----------



## IThomas

VOGUE FASHION'S NIGHT OUT 2014 EDITION






What is Vogue Fashion's Night Out? It's a special evening celebrated every year around the streets of Milan, the day before the fashion week of September. Even the 2014 edition has involved hundreds of shops around the Golden Quadrangle Fashion District, in Via Montenapoleone, Via Manzoni, Via della Spiga, Corso Venezia, Corso Vittorio Emanuele, Corso Genova, the entire Brera Design District and Corso Como, near Porta Nuova District. Most important and representative brand boutique and stores create ad hoc installations in retail outlets, organize cocktail party, entertainment, and host celebrities and DJ sets. Vogue Fashion's Night Out is also an opportunity to participate in charity projects through involvement of many brands that, on occasion, produce limited edition items. But what happened last night? Listen me, I tell you just some things!

*Serapian* brought an instagram contest to tell holidays just passed, users have to share the most significant shots of the summer 2014 with the hashtag #KEEPONTRAVELLING. *Roberto Cavalli* has created a limited edition tote bag made plasticized fabric jaguar print. The bag has been proposed in two colors: black or electric blue, and has been purchased at a price of 60 euro within various boutique Roberto Cavalli. *AnnaRita N* within its flagship store celebrated the new collection autumn winter 2014-2015. For the occasion the brand created a limited edition shopper with the most exclusive fantasy flowers of the new season. 100 shopper limited edition, created in cloth and techno jersey printed with roses, abstract effect, on sale for only 20 euro. Incredible! 

*Coccinelle* has sold a very special glam&fashion book, while on sale in the flagship store *Luisa Spagnoli*, the t-shirt Luisa Limited Edition Cotton printed pattern and rhinestone beaded. Hand painted, a stylized design of the perfume Luisa, the first fragrance brand of Perugia: an elegant glass bottle with pink bow and logo in gold, the features of the iconic brand. The t-shirt was on sale in only 100 pieces in only size for 29 euro. *Brosway* presented the collection Gitana Night Edition, a line of limited edition watches with five geometric patterns and floral prints inspired by the world seen at night, at the official store of Piazza San Babila during the cocktail party organized together. Watches will be sold for throughout the week! Dimensione Danza showed a preview of "Selected by Chiara Nasti", a project dedicated to all girls aged 16 to 20 years and the new T-Shirt "Styled by Clare". L*es Copains* transforms the facade of the building in Via Manzoni 21 in a work of art five-story, thanks to an environmental installation created by the artist Paul Gonzato. Hallmark of the artist, a pattern of colored argyle pattern, quote Dell'Arlecchino that recalls the tradition of Italian craftsmanship.

*Atos Lombardini* organized a special shopping experience in collaboration with the brand Rodial skincare. Atos Lombardini, becoming immortalized on the set of publicity shots with the iconic red coat poppy season, the same worn in official images from supermodel Elise Crombez. For the occasion Atods Lombardini, for sale two t-shirts in limited edition, one for the main brand and the other signed Violet. *Rosato*'s special cocktail party was Secret Diary, a limited edition miniature in the form of diary. The precious creation, 925 silver plated 18kt rose gold, celebrating the release of the new book Rosato, a journal that talks about women, their dialogues with reviving the moments that each wants eternal. 

For the occasion *Maryling* created the Eye-Shirt, a t-shirt in limited edition print embellished by an eye whose eyelashes are formed by the symbols of the fashion capitals of Europe. Milan Cathedral, the Eiffel Tower in Paris and the Big Ben in London, united to represent the essence of an event that involves and brings together, in an ideal location fashion, the whole of Europe. *Bagutta* presented an exclusive garment for her and for him: the limited edition shirt with white bib heatshrunk was in collaboration of national Radio 105. *Braccialini* has put up for sale in the store on Corso Venezia 3 a new bag from biting personality: the Tiger Clutch. An exclusive "clutch tiger" leather hot stamping, spirited femininity and allure decided, available in colors: black, ivory, turquoise. While *Marcolin* presented Blue Edition Web eyewear 30 sunglasses with case model Fahlu branded VFNO for sale at the special price of 60 Euro exclusively at the space EYE STYLE. Plus a DJ sets.

*Gherardini* offered a new version of its iconic product, the Flat Bag, in a sophisticated version in smooth paint in five colors: burgundy, blue, green, beige, ice. An accessory worship, timeless and stylish charm, able to give a touch of glamor to any look. A special cocktail party to celebrate in an elegant and unforgettable night fashion, *Carlo Pignatelli* has created a laser-engraved bracelet, perfect for her and for him, personalized with refined logo CP of the house. A jewel shaped by hand by skilled craftsmen who have exalted the shine with a special process with an innovative plating. *Elisabetta Franchi* presented in the limited edition Mini Geneva, Geneva playback - it bag of the house - features double handles, shoulder strap and side straps sophisticated, with details of the cult logo Elisabetta Franchi emphasized by a contrasting gold inserts. A unique accessory on sale until September 30 at the special price of 80 euro. 

*PrettyBallerinas* presented an unmissable model of the season autumn winter 2014 produced in a limited edition of just 100 pieces for 229 euro. The spirited and original ballerina Ella, with the iconic design tip is made of pony houndstooth print enhanced by profiles in electric blue grosgrain ribbon and an orange plate with animal pattern contrast. *Mango* devoted instead to all fans of the brand a special evening offering a discount of 20% on a whole new collection autumn winter 2014 2015 applied only for the evening. *Francesco Biasia* has focused on its IT bag, the bag Fix You, which goes on sale in a limited number of pieces for the special price of 107 euro. A clutch made ​​of leather combined with lace, double soul which translates into a dual use: elegant clutch bag and practical dailywer strap, perfect for any look. 

*Gall*o presented the new shoes in limited edition created in occasion of the 2014 Vogue Fashion's Night Out. *Pasquale Bruni* presented a special product for sale in the exclusive Via della Spiga, a special silk scarf in 100% dedicated to Bon Ton, a collection of jewelery Icon of Pasquale Bruni. On the shades of green and pink, the scarf features a floral motif with precious five-petalled symbol of Italian jewelry house. *Pioneer* has organized a great party For Music Lovers Only, together with *Dirk Bikkembergs*. Special guest in console Don Joe, Dj, Producer and member of the Club Dogo. *Stefanel* celebrated this edition with two events with the students Fashion & Textile Design at NABA Nuova Accademia di Belle Arti Milano, who will express their creativity by interpreting 100 T-shirt Stefanel logoed VFNO: unique pieces hand painted at the time during the event. The T-shirts, made ​​for the occasion, will be on sale at the price of 19 euro!

*Missoni* pays homage to its roots "pirate" with temporary tattoos Missoni Crew. On the occasion of Vogue Fashion's Night Out, Missoni proposes an accessory to play with, temporary tattoos Missoni Crew recount the historical link of the fashion house with the sea from the legend, passed down through generations in the Missoni family. Thus was born the project Missoni Crew: temporary tattoos hand drawn, with subjects ranging from the pattern of the most iconic brand in a series of illustrations, swashbuckling, halfway between reality and fantasy, just like the stories from which they are taken. In *Malloni* a special performance in collaboration with the Society of Contemporary Dance Vertical Cafelulé. Pieces of movie films of the past mingle and chase each other in a surreal atmosphere and retro. Malloni then offers limited edition products inspired by the new print campaign fall called Movie Collection and realized in collaboration with the director Elisa Fuksas. *FitFlop* launched fashion bucket, confetti instead of water ice. *Massimo Rebecchi* has created a limited edition t shirt dedicated to off-white, with the logo and the date of VFNO and the words "A Global Celebration of Fashion", embellished with the print of a hand framed by the symbols of the most fashionable city in the world.

At the *Brian & Barry Building San Babila* 12 storey of fashion, beauty, food and lifestyle. *Ermanno Scervino* for the occasion has created a limited edition t-shirt, on white jersey, printing fancy lace lime recalls the shape of the Florentine designer, personalized with his signature. While *OVS* an exclusive DJ set by Stefano Fontana, the evening will culminate with the live performance of the rap star Emis Killa. *Stella Jean* guest Biffi Boutique with ITC Ethical Fashion Initiative will bring The Beat Of Africa, with an exhibition of women's clothing and accessories inspired by Africa and with the sale of products of the Ethical Fashion limited edition for the evening at the boutique. *John Richmond* hosted a special event featuring one of the most famous Italian radio deejay, Ringo from Virgin Radio. Host an exclusive event, give energy and fun thanks to an exclusive DJ set in the boutiques accompanying the cocktails served at the rooms of the stores. 

*Carpisa* presented the project BLOGGER NO NO JUST ME influencer, a claim wants to emphasize the importance of personal choice and autonomy. Manila Grace renews its participation and opens the doors of its universe of style, creating the opportunity for an easy and fun accessory: a clutch carefree denim, casual and at the same time a staunch ally of style to define a cool look but without effort. *Believe Black* has created an ad hoc product "Tie Dye Rhinestone Beanie" headphones embellished with rhinestones and studs in a limited edition. *Stroili Oro* celebrated the event with Alessia Marcuzzi and Camille Lacourt, and has created a jewel in limited edition sold at a price of 39.90 euro: a pair of earrings shaped like a drop of gold, illuminated by many chains bright and sparkling details. *Riccardo Manzi* and *Fulvio Bianconi*: Rain umbrellas by Bianconi, a t-shirt illustrated with a sequence of umbrellas which become a source graph. The illustration was created by Fulvio Bianconi (1915-1996) for a brochure dated 1949 Bathroom raincoats Pirelli rubber by Manzi, a t-shirt with an elegant female figure immersed in a bath: note the mat evoking the tread of the tire Cinturato known. 

*Pierre Mantoux* welcomed clients and guests with a special product created especially for the occasion and sold in limited number of pieces just for the occasion, one of the leaders of the next must-have winter season, the Dublin leggings, faux leather and fabric in the version proposed, at the special price of 49 euro. *Momodesign* presented a series of t-shirt in cotton, both man and woman, with the iconic helmet in the foreground, the t-shirt, available in different colors, white, black, and gray with a helmet in contrast, will be offered at special price of 25 euro. On the occasion of Vogue Fashion's Night Out, *Miroglio* presented a capsule collection of exception: the scarf fall winter 2014 Caractere designed exclusively eclectic portraitist Paul Galetto. *Loriblu* has elected Loriblu Miss Shoes, plus the "Scarpetta d'Oro" event. Like a Cinderella of the new millennium, they photographed the most beautiful foot.​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## Yellow Fever

great photos as always.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

WAIT


----------



## IThomas

JUST SOME SECRETS FROM BRERA DISTRICT


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Milan :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

CREATIVITY AT UNIVERSITY


----------



## aljuarez

Awesome thread, IThomas!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Indeed!


----------



## IThomas

MORIBONDO ABBEY








The Abbey was initiated in 1176, by the Humble fathers upon the dawning of the order, and terminated in 1348. The first Italian abbey of this order of monks who dedicated especially to the working of wool, today it hosts a printing office and laboratory for the restoration of antique books. The church, restored, is the only remnant of the ancient compound.








In the gabled façade, a mixture of Romanesque and Lombard Gothic characteristics is evident with the use of bricks and tiles, the division in three of the cylindrical pilaster strips, and the open single- and double lancet windows. 


























In the interior remarkable remains are found of the frescoesthat once decorated most of it. In the last span on the farther wall Madonna in trono e santi (Mary on the Throne with Saints), masterpiece of an unknown Florentine master, disciple of the great Giotto.


----------



## IThomas

PAVIA CARTHUSIAN MONASTERY








Located in southern Milan metro area, the Pavia Carthusian monastery is linked to the history of the Visconti and Sforza families. The complex is made up of the church, dedicated to the Madonna of the Graces, the cloisters, the Duke's Palace and the service courtyards. It took more than two centuries to complete the building of the monument, which was started in 1396, with the inevitable overlapping of more styles, e.g. the Gothic, Renaissance and Baroque styles.


























​
The Duke’s Palace was designed and built between 1620 and 1625 by Francesco Maria Richini and was anticipated by a prothyrum, at the side of which a relief decoration reminds of the history of the Carthusian monastery. The inside of the church, with three aisles with side chapels, is marked by high bundle pillars, on top of which groined vaults decorated with a starry sky were built. 


























The fourteen chapels, which date back to the 15th century and were renovated in the following two centuries, show works by great artists, like Perugino, Foppa, Guercino and Bergognone, who was also the author of the frescoes decorating the conches of the apses in the transept. The Small Cloister is located at the right-hand side of the church. From here, one can access the Big Cloister through the one-hundred and twenty-three decorated terracotta arches and the monk cells at the sides.


----------



## IThomas

LIVE WITHOUT COLORS


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Your thread its absolutely very nice, awesome :cheers:


btw, if you want to post these beautiful black & white photos into *this thread*, go ahead (one photo per post)


----------



## Insulateshipper

Bellissimo!


----------



## IThomas

GOTHAM SIDE


----------



## IThomas

ALMOST EMPTY


----------



## IThomas

THIS IS FOR REAL THE NEW "CITYLIFE"


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

WHERE ARE PEOPLE?!


----------



## IThomas

FAIRY CASTLE


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

{[(FOOD + LIFE) x 2015] + ENTERTAINMENT²} = EXPO MILANO


----------



## IThomas

EXPO TO NOURISH THE MIND WITH ART

Throughout the Expo period, with about 20,000 events, Milan speaks to the world. Some events are "Mondi a Milano" ("The world comes to Milan", March 26-July 19) and "Africa" (March 26-August 30) are both concerned with Milan's relationship with the outside world. "Mondi a Milano," which will inaugurate the city's new Museum of Cultures, is about Milan's contact and dialog with Africa and the Orient, as experienced through previous Expos (the city hosted the event three times, in 1881, 1894 and 1906). "Africa", instead, will help visitors get a better understanding of that continent's cultural heritage through 200 pieces that document the evolution of its art from the middle ages to the present.








The exhibits on Da Vinci and Giotto (whose full name was Giotto di Bondone) seek to shed new light on what are two of the world's most famous artists. "Leonardo da Vinci 1452-1519" (April 15-July 19 at Palazzo Reale), is "the largest exhibit dedicated to Leonardo ever realized in Italy," with pieces, designs and paintings on loan from international powerhouses like the Louvre and the Albert & Victoria museum. "Giotto, l'Italia. Da Assisi a Milano" ("Giotto and Italy. From Assisi to Milan") follows the master's works and travels throughout Italy, ending with his final creation, "Gloria del Mondo", realized in Milan. These are two figures who are well known throughout the world but who are both still open to much research. Both found in Milan a fertile place for their creativity. Milan's role as creative hub is, in fact, the theme of another one of the program's key exhibits: "Arte lombarda dai Visconti agli Sforza: Milano al centro dell'Europa" ("Lombard art from the Visconti to the Sforza: Milan at the center of Europe"), which runs March 12-June 28, in Palazzo Reale. 








But the calendar is rich with exhibits also on sculptors, including Italy's Medardo Rosso, photography, with an exhibit on Canadian photographer Edward Burtynsky, food (which is the theme of Expo itself) and even the dinosaurs: a dedicated exhibit at Milan's Natural History Museum, running from June through December, will focus on the international effort - including participation by the museum's staff - to reconstruct the skeleton of Spinosaurus, the largest predatory dinosaur to have existed. With such a rich cultural events calendar, perhaps Expo's tagline "Feeding the planet, energy for life" should be extended to include "and nourishment for the mind."​


----------



## IThomas

EXPO 2015. MILANO, NICE TO MEET YOU


----------



## IThomas

I CAN FLY


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## Brazilian001

^^ Absolutely great photos! :cheers2:


----------



## racaille

Flabbergasting!


----------



## aljuarez

Visual orgasm!!!! :lol:


----------



## Insulateshipper

Extraordinary city! Great!!!


----------



## gone4good

My second favourite city in Italy after Rome/Roma.


----------



## racaille

@iThomas: are those pics taken from a drone?


----------



## IThomas

racaille said:


> @iThomas: are those pics taken from a drone?


No, from a helicopter


----------



## racaille

unbefu.ckinglievably neat venues


----------



## IThomas

BAD BOYS


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

FEMALE TOUCH


----------



## IThomas

SECRET COURTYARDS


----------



## IThomas

EYE ON CATHEDRALS





















































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Milano :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

SILENT LAKES


----------



## cosmic boy

*Neoclassical City - Villa Reale*

La Villa Reale di Milano Gardens - Milan Italy by mbell1975, on Flickr

four chandeliers and one fresco [Explore] by neimon2 (too busy, sorry for my temporary silence), on Flickr

Room by neimon2 (too busy, sorry for my temporary silence), on Flickr










Milan, Italie: Villa Reale di Milano, connue aussi comme villa Belgioioso ou villa Bonaparte, de style néoclassique, construite entre 1790 et 1796 par l’architecte Leopoldo Pollack, résidence de Joachim Murat .... by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

Milano Centro - Villa Belgioioso Galleria d'arte Moderna by skymino, on Flickr

Villa Belgiojoso Bonaparte by passager2013, on Flickr

Villa reale di Milano by du33o, on Flickr

Villa Reale (500k views on my stream!) by Fil.ippo, on Flickr

Villa Reale a Milano by Andrea Biffi, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

MTV EUROPE MUSIC AWARDS 2015 IN MILAN








Expo 2015 host city Milan will be the site of the 2015 MTV Europe Music Awards. Milan is "an iconic city where art, fashion and music collide", said Bruce Gillmer, executive producer of the MTV EMA and executive vice president of music-talent programming and events for VIMN. 

"The 2004 show in Rome was a huge success. Now, we're looking forward to delivering an even bigger and better experience with the 2015 MTV EMA in partnership with Expo, bringing thousands of people from around the world to Milan," said Gillmer. 








The MTV EMA show was held once before in Milan in 1998. Show awards are voted on by fans, and span 17 categories with the overall prize going to Best Song. The 2015 event is scheduled for October 25 at Mediolanum Forum.​


----------



## cosmic boy

*Neoclassical City. More*

Milano... from the top by Gu_ups, on Flickr


Milano ♥ Medusa a Palazzo Reale ♥ Ivan Theimer by Uisge Beatha, on Flickr

Milano in Colours: Palazzo Reale by Emanuele "Nene" Minetti, on Flickr

Palazzo Reale, Milano by klausbergheimer, on Flickr

Cortili Aperti 2012 by Nicolò Panzeri, on Flickr

Palazzo Belgioioso, Milano by klausbergheimer, on Flickr

Milan, Italie: Palazzo Saporiti; entre le premier et le second étage frise en bas-relief représentant divers épisodes de l'histoire de Milan; ligne de toit couronnée par une balustrade qui soutient les statues correspondant à la parade des Dii Consentes by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr 

4 by joe00064 -- moved to 500px, on Flickr

Palazzo Serbelloni, Milano by FAI - Fondo Ambiente Italiano, on Flickr

Milano, Arco della Pace by forastico, on Flickr

Milano, luna piena sull'Arco della Pace by forastico, on Flickr

Arco della Pace, Sempione by EZTD, on Flickr

Arco della Pace, Milan, Italy by Dzhingarova, on Flickr

Milano da 108 metri di altezza by miknik2010, on Flickr










Public Design Festival_Piazza XXIV Maggio by Public Design Festival, on Flickr

teatro alla scala by <vincent />, on Flickr

Teatro alla Scala by View Factory, on Flickr

Milan, Italie: le foyer de la Scala by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

Chiesa di San Carlo al Corso (Milano) by p.longoni, on Flickr

San Carlo al Corso inside II by Uisge Beatha, on Flickr

DSC_2781 by anver44, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

great photos, guys!


----------



## IThomas

#WELIKEMILANO: BICOCCA AND CHINATOWN

Through some Milan districts to collect stories and different perspectives over the city, showing its complexity, beautiful interesting and often unusual to most.


----------



## IThomas

AROUND TORTONA


----------



## IThomas

DETAILS


----------



## christos-greece

Great, awesome and very nice updates! :applause:


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Neoclassical City. Part Three.*










Cortili Aperti . Palazzo Borromeo d'Adda by MIL22, on Flickr

Cortili Aperti . Palazzo Borromeo d'Adda by MIL22, on Flickr

unknown places by omnia_mutantur, on Flickr

Cortili Aperti 2012 by Nicolò Panzeri, on Flickr

Cortili Aperti 2012 by Nicolò Panzeri, on Flickr
















































1303 marzo 2013 by baldo.., on Flickr

Milan, Italie: via Manzoni, Palazzo Anguissola ou Anguissola Traversi ; construction commencée en 1778, facade néoclassique ajoutée en 1829, Luigi Canonica, by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

Palazzo Anguissola, Milan by klausbergheimer, on Flickr

Palazzo Anguissola, Milan by klausbergheimer, on Flickr



















...Manzoniana villa(Brusuglio di Cormano)... by gneopompeo, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

Wonderful thread, everyone! 
Milano is high on the list!


----------



## IThomas

SLOW CHANGE


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

INSIDE THE CASTLE


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Urban Life at Stazione Centrale*

 Piazza Duca d'Aosta by brabax, su Flickr

 Stazione centrale #Milan #Milano #milanobliqua #milanodavedere #milanoarchitettura #mixaremilano #milanocityufficiale #milanocityofficial #LOVES_MILANO #lovemilano #ig_milan #ig_milano #igersmilan #instamilan #igersmilano #instamilano #ig_lombardia #igers by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr

 Centrale by Bart Ek, su Flickr

 Milano - Stazione Centrale 044 by Vanny72 Photos, su Flickr

 Milano Centrale by Adam Vradenburg, su Flickr

 Milano, stazione centrale by Laura, su Flickr

 Centrale, Milano by klausbergheimer, su Flickr

 MILANO. by Salvatore Lo Faro, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Vibrant City. From Milano Panoramica*


----------



## vittorio tauber

*The Night Of Lantern, Milano 24.06.2015*

A crowd of 80,000 on the banksides of the Darsena.

La Notte delle Lanterne by Milano In Foto, su Flickr
La Notte delle Lanterne by Milano In Foto, su Flickr
La Notte delle Lanterne by Milano In Foto, su Flickr
La Notte delle Lanterne by Milano In Foto, su Flickr
La Notte delle Lanterne by Milano In Foto, su Flickr
La Notte delle Lanterne by Milano In Foto, su Flickr
La Notte delle Lanterne by Milano In Foto, su Flickr


----------



## skymantle

excellent photos, most impressive. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Indeed!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Milano :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

GAY PRIDE 2015









link









link









link









link









link​


----------



## IThomas

link









link









link









link​


----------



## IThomas

NAVIGLI SOUL









link









link









link









link​


----------



## IThomas

SWEDISH MIDSUMMER PARTY









link









link









link









link









link​


----------



## IThomas

AROUND









link









link









link









link









link









link









link









link









link​


----------



## Yellow Fever

nice pics as usual!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

RAIN OF POEMS


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Faceted City*


----------



## Insulateshipper

IThomas said:


> link​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link​​


pfff... Please no more pictures like that... hno: this thread is too good for that...


----------



## IThomas

Why??? LGBTI community in Milan is one of the biggest in Italy. However, the pics were from the gay pride.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates about Milano :cheers:


----------



## vittorio tauber

*>>>>>*

>>>>>


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Faceted City /2*


Expo Milano by Angelo Buscaini, su Flickr


IMG_1653.jpg by walterhopkins, su Flickr


Casa Atellani's Courtyard and the Dome of Santa Maria delle Grazie by Bernardo Ricci Armani, su Flickr


Milano Centrale by M. M. Czarnecki, su Flickr


Torri via Bovisasca by milanophotogallery, su Flickr


Via Gargano by milanophotogallery, su Flickr


IMG_0989 Panorama.jpg by Federico Moroni, su Flickr


Milan by Silvio Belletti, su Flickr


Three kisses by Roberto, su Flickr


Milano by Francesco C., su Flickr


Milano by Stefano Panichi, su Flickr


Close encounters by Gian Floridia, su Flickr


Lucio Fontana: Struttura al neon per la IX. Triennale di Milano / Structure in Neon, 1951 by Anita Pravits, su Flickr


2144 by Franco Farina, su Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

Insulateshipper said:


> pfff... Please no more pictures like that... hno: this thread is too good for that...


Seriously?? :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## vittorio tauber

*People of Milan*


IMGP0104r by Paul Bellory, su Flickr


Photo02_1 by Furkan Akbayrak, su Flickr


Milano, Duomo by Anita Pravits, su Flickr


Yes man 💪 #rigger #ig_milano #igersoftheday #vivomilano #lombardia #igerslombardia #igersoftheday #loves_milano #picoftheday #portanuova #milanobynight #garibaldi #milanodavedere #lombardia #architecture #sunset #unicredit #igersitalia #bestphoto # by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr


RSVP #chimpsinMilan by Marzia Bellini, su Flickr


Milano street by Jan Giovanni, su Flickr


Milano - Qatar gastronomía by JuanAlcaraz, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Caustic

Apparently Milan really does rock your socks off.

Although it's still too bloody expensive for my likings.


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Rocking-Socks-Off City*

absorbed in thought by giorgio klaic, su Flickr

I've been waiting a long time. by Marco Lamberto, su Flickr
Street of Love #love #kiss #couple #milano #milan #duomo #duomodimilano #street #streetphotography #lifephoto #giuseppeponsphoto #december #people #citylife #city #portrait by Giuseppe Pons, su Flickr
Milano by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr
Lapo Elkann by Chillaxing ROAD, su Flickr
Pollobarca-156703cr by Paul Barker Hemings, su Flickr
street artist by Ilaria C. -Italy streetphotography -see albums, su Flickr
Grandpa working traffic. Milano, November 2011. by Joel Schalit, su Flickr
Milano by Tu prova ad avere un mondo nel cuore..., su Flickr
Milano by Tu prova ad avere un mondo nel cuore..., su Flickr
Lu Tranchesi by Chillaxing ROAD, su Flickr
😂 #rigger #ig_milano #igersoftheday #vivomilano #lombardia #igerslombardia #igersoftheday #loves_milano #picoftheday #portanuova #milanobynight #garibaldi #milanodavedere #lombardia #architecture #sunset #unicredit #igersitalia #bestphoto #igersmilan by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Citylife Nightscape*

Citylife Area taking shape in Milan (around 50% completed) as seen through the camera of Luchimi, a senior photographer and a major contributor of Skyscrapercity Italy - whence pics are taken.



luchimi said:


> qualche scatto notturno dei giorni scorsi


----------



## vittorio tauber

lightening post


----------



## vittorio tauber

lightening post/2


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Dazzling City*

Liberty_Milano-24.jpg by Ennio Massimo Belli, su Flickr
Dance the night away by Roberto, su Flickr
Christmas 2015 by Filippo Bianchi, su Flickr
The last night of the year by Filippo Bianchi, su Flickr
Christmas moon in Milan over Sforza's Castle #milano #castellosforzesco #fullmoon #lightroom #picoftheday #Milan #dailypic #italy #nightphotography by nicolo cerana, su Flickr
ModelsOffDuty_women_MFW (12) by Chillaxing ROAD, su Flickr
WP_20151201_16_39_59_Raw__highres-2 by Gianni D'Anna, su Flickr
Fondazione Prada, Canon 24L by Massimiliano Raposio, su Flickr
Dark Tree of Life #expo #milano #2015 #milan #italia #lombardia #italy #expo2015milano #treeoflife #alberodellavita #tree #dark #night #lights #photo #pic #canon #volgoitalia #loves_italia #igersitalia #shotoftheday #bestpic #likes4likes #likes #instagoo by Expomilano 2015, su Flickr
IMG_1297.jpg by Federico Moroni, su Flickr
The remains of Christmas by Filippo Bianchi, su Flickr
AMAZING CATHEDRAL by Hsuanya Tsai, su Flickr
#portanuova #building #piuarch #unicredittower #cesarpelli #unicreditpavilion #micheledelucchi #milan #italy #architect #architecture #archilovers #archidaily #arquitectura #architecturelovers #milanodavedere @micheledelucchi @piuarch @milano_city_ufficia by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr
Milano by alberto martinello, su Flickr
Cimitero Monumentale all'ora blu by Filippo Bianchi, su Flickr
Gianni Fontana_Luca Lanz by Chillaxing ROAD, su Flickr
Never ending... #Peopleinmilano #Winter4igers #AroundMI #igersmilano #igersmilan #igerslombardia #Lombardia #Milano #Browsingitaly #Whatitalyis #igersitalia #Milanodavedere #Vivomilano #Milanodaclick by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr
I keep on falling for you by Roberto, su Flickr
Milano by francesco De Franco, su Flickr
#milano #piazzamercanti #night #fromthewindow #arcade #corner #milanodavedere #urban #street #whileinbetween #milan #vscocam by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr
Via Viganò by milanophotogallery, su Flickr
#ig_milano#igers_milano#ig_milan#igers#igers_milan#igdaily#ig_italy#igers_italia#igers_italy#italian#landscape#beauty#italy#architecture#architecturelovers#bestoftheday#picoftheday#city#fun#global_igers#globetrotter#ig_travel#love#igers_wdw#ig_world#ig_wo by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr


----------



## rusgomat

my city is beautiful


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice Milano updates :cheers:


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Portrait of Milan*

Portrayed by Francesco Falciola.



alexandrei said:


> Da Francesco Falciola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image hosting


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice


----------



## IThomas

Modernità1 by Francesco Corsale









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24690635442/sizes/l


Put your hands up! by David Clemente









https://www.flickr.com/photos/faun070/24687337541/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/peqigvr/24725945681/sizes/l


----------



## IThomas

20160114-893 Short trip Malta and Italy by Seimen Burum


Senza titolo by Richy Scotland



20160114-888 Short trip Malta and Italy by Seimen Burum









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bvale/24105234854/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bvale/24438867260/sizes/l


----------



## IThomas

Milano - CityLife by ilic photographer


Origin of Symmetry by Luca Anadone


Expo Milano 2015 - Milan, Italy by Crystal Fountains


SOCCER-ITALY/ by Ai Kagou


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice! :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez

Wow... spectacular!


----------



## IThomas

https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiober/24855955115/sizes/h/​


----------



## IThomas

Simone Marchetti by Chillaxing ROAD


Roberto De Rosa (4) by Chillaxing ROAD


Alessandro Enriquez (3) by Chillaxing ROAD


Paolo Stella by Chillaxing ROAD


----------



## IThomas

Mariano Di Vaio (2) by Chillaxing ROAD


Fabrizio Oriani (4) by Chillaxing ROAD


Giulia Bruni_Filippo Bologni_Camilla Cleva by Chillaxing ROAD


ModelsOffDuty_Men_MFW (6) by Chillaxing ROAD


Les Milanesi (2) by Chillaxing ROAD


----------



## IThomas

Frank Gallucci (4) by Chillaxing ROAD


Alberto Grossule (3) by Chillaxing ROAD


MFW People (19) by Chillaxing ROAD


Monica Mendes (1) by Chillaxing ROAD


LidiyaPfayfer (3) by Chillaxing ROAD


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos, Thomas


----------



## IThomas

SAMSUNG GALAXY S7 SHOW
Samsung Galaxy S7 Laser Show in Gae Aulenti Square (Porta Nuova district)









http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-9/Porta-Nuova/Galaxy-S7-Show/i-KdSzc9s/A








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-9/Porta-Nuova/Galaxy-S7-Show/i-rGs7b55/A








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-9/Porta-Nuova/Galaxy-S7-Show/i-MpvpRxP/A








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-9/Porta-Nuova/Galaxy-S7-Show/i-StGcNH2/A








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-9/Porta-Nuova/Galaxy-S7-Show/i-BbmzMb7/A








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-9/Porta-Nuova/Galaxy-S7-Show/i-7msmzvc/A​


----------



## IThomas

SFORZA CASTLE


















link​


----------



## IThomas

ABOVE MILAN
View from above of Milan's new areas: CityLife (still U/C) and Porta Nuova district, with the Alps in background.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Milano :cheers:


----------



## vittorio tauber

*.*

..


----------



## teddybear

fashionable and artistic city! Love it!


----------



## vittorio tauber




----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Historic House Museum Bagatti Valsecchi (around 1880-90, Architects: Fausto and Giuseppe Bagatti Valsecchi)*

The tale of two brothers who wanted to live in a Age of Renaissance's Palazzo - and built a bespoke one for themselves and for the whole world to come.


----------



## vittorio tauber




----------



## teddybear

very fashion cyclist


----------



## aljuarez

Wonderful updates! So many new things and so many old things in Milano! :apple:


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Nightscape/Dayscape Milano*


----------



## IThomas

link








link








link








link








link​


----------



## IThomas

link








link








link








link








link​


----------



## IThomas

MFW People by Chillaxing ROAD

MFW People (38) by Chillaxing ROAD

MFW People (15) by Chillaxing ROAD

MFW People (40) by Chillaxing ROAD

Dario Monforte by Chillaxing ROAD​


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Faraway Views And Close-Ups.*

Milano Skyline by Riccardo Maria Mantero, su Flickr

Surreal Milan Night by Riccardo Maria Mantero, su Flickr

IMGP3611 by imre richárd heffler, su Flickr

1st of January by Niels Jørn Buus Madsen, su Flickr

Milano by Giovanni 'jjjohn' Orlando, su Flickr

Milano.. by Kaan Uğurlu, su Flickr

Lo Storto, il Dritto by Alessandro, su Flickr

IMGP3604 by imre richárd heffler, su Flickr


----------



## Urban Legend

Clasic and beautiful.


----------



## aljuarez

Awesome!!! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really great, very nice photos of Milano :cheers:


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Milano Piano City 2017*

Pics from Andrea Cherchi on flickr via SSC Italian Section.

One of the many events during *Milano Piano City 2017*. Milano Piano City is the annual-held set of open-sky piano concerts taking place in May all over the city.

https://www.facebook.com/andreacherchi.vercelli


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos


----------



## IThomas

MODERN


Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava​


----------



## IThomas

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava​


----------



## IThomas

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava​


----------



## IThomas

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos about Milano! :cheers:


----------



## vittorio tauber

*Back From Holidays - Sweet September*


View from the Principe Di Savoia Hotel by James Harvey, su Flickr


"el nost Milàn"... by brinmell , su Flickr



Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng, su Flickr



- by Valentina Hirane Valderrama, su Flickr


Dem Bones by malouti mouya, su Flickr


Senza titolo by sébastien amiet;l, su Flickr


IMG_0624 by Emerson Gibin, su Flickr


Milano by Giovanni 'jjjohn' Orlando, su Flickr


You're gonna carry that weight for a long time by camilo castro, su Flickr


Bulgari-Hotels-and-Resorts-Milano-02 by Дмитрий Кругляк, su Flickr


Milano - Basilica di Sant'Ambrogio by Bruno Carrettoni, su Flickr


Milano by Giovanni 'jjjohn' Orlando, su Flickr


reflex window by Neimon, su Flickr


Abbazia di Chiaravalle, Milano. by B Plessi, su Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Porta Nuova' skyline + CityLife area 


IMG_9398 by Luca Andrea Doria

Sktscraper in Citylife by Claudio Colombo








https://www.flickr.com/photos/uli_europe/36997248696/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/uli_europe/37044787521/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/uli_europe/37015307792/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/uli_europe/36350487294/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/uli_europe/36350477724/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/uli_europe/36997245396/sizes/h/​


----------



## vittorio tauber

L'ingresso dei cavalli - 2 by Thierry Bignamini, su Flickr


La casa dei miei sogni by Thierry Bignamini, su Flickr


Arnaldo Pomodoro by Federica Rocca, su Flickr


Milano - Cityscape by ilic photographer, su Flickr


Fountain play by Ioannis Gkolias, su Flickr


Curvy shapes in the sky (2) by Gian Floridia, su Flickr


Curvy shapes in the sky (4) by Gian Floridia, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Milano! :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

New perspectives :cheers:

*Porta Nuova*








https://www.instagram.com/p/BZ4kF1hnwsa








https://www.instagram.com/p/BZkkY_Dj-Y7








https://www.instagram.com/p/BZ5MzGDDaJF








https://www.instagram.com/p/BZ4XBqwnHPy








https://www.instagram.com/p/BZiFFD-jBqp








https://www.instagram.com/p/BYgRL9UD30w








https://www.instagram.com/p/BY9-nROj2hB

*CityLife / Tre Torri*








https://www.instagram.com/p/BZ5f8CzFYz0








https://www.instagram.com/p/BZMFnQ8lE5E








https://www.instagram.com/p/BZbOfV5n_L7/?taken-by=vittoriocatania

Bonus Pics 
*Duomo, Gallery's dome, Torre Velasca, Torre Martini* 








https://scontent-mxp1-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/21689827_1654511707926426_3631428637275717632_n.jpg

*Torre Branca, Sforza Castle*








https://www.instagram.com/p/BYzssNADZRU​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice :applause:


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

:nono:

Very Milan


----------



## IThomas

Improvvisamente. by Fabio Balletti

Per i bimbi. by Fabio Balletti

Dettagli. by Fabio Balletti

Rihanna a Palazzo Reale (3) by Fabio Balletti

Sequenza specchiata. by Fabio Balletti

Semplice semplice by Fabio Balletti​


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice photos about Milano :cheers:


----------

